# Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?



## Lenzibald (30. April 2010)

Servus.
Mir fällt auf das die Markenbezogenheit auch beim Angeln immer mehr wird. So auf die Art man muß mindestens die Rutemarke und die Rollenmarke Fischen, beim Zubehör ist es auch nicht viel anders. Wenn ich mir jedoch ansehe was diverse Marken kosten frage ich mich obs das wert ist. Ein paar Fox Auftriebskorken 15€ die ich in jedem Bastelgeschäft für 3€ bekomme und so weiter. Wenn jemand solche Sachen kaufen will solls ja recht sein nur alles andere als Schrott zu bezeichnen kommt mir echt schon komisch vor. Ein beispiel da kommen 2 oder 3 Leute mit namen daher und meinen Karpfenruten müssen 2teilig sein und alles oder fast alles rennt und kauft zweiteilige Karpfenruten mit der Begründung das jede Verbindung die Aktion beeinträchtigt. Das sie Schei... zum Transportieren sind ist egal wichtig 2teilig.
Ich möchte niemanden angreifen nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen und eure Meinungen dazu hören.
Mir ist zum Beispiel komplett egal welche Marke ich kaufe mir muß die Rute und Rolle erstmal vom Aussehen gefallen, dann wird ausgiebig begrabscht und probiert und wenns dann passt gekauft und geangelt damit. Wenns dann nicht passen sollte habe ich von meinem Händler die Garantie das ichs zum vollen Preis zurückgeben kann. Mein Händler hat mich bis jetzt immer 1a beraten oder auch mal von einem Stück abgeraten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Mir fällt auf das die Markenbezogenheit auch beim Angeln immer mehr wird. So auf die Art man muß mindestens die Rutemarke und die Rollenmarke Fischen, beim Zubehör ist es auch nicht viel anders. Wenn ich mir jedoch ansehe was diverse Marken kosten frage ich mich obs das wert ist. Ein paar Fox Auftriebskorken 15€ die ich in jedem Bastelgeschäft für 3€ bekomme und so weiter. Wenn jemand solche Sachen kaufen will solls ja recht sein nur alles andere als Schrott zu bezeichnen kommt mir echt schon komisch vor.



Danke!!!! Endlich mal einer meiner Meinung.



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Ein beispiel da kommen 2 oder 3 Leute mit namen daher und meinen Karpfenruten müssen 2teilig sein und alles oder fast alles rennt und kauft zweiteilige Karpfenruten mit der Begründung das jede Verbindung die Aktion beeinträchtigt. Das sie Schei... zum Transportieren sind ist egal wichtig 2teilig.



Deshalb kommt mir sowas nicht ins Haus...ich will angeln und nicht beim Transport und im Auto bei jedem Baum und beim Einladen aufpassen, daß die bloß nix abkriegen...1,25 Transportlänge ist Maximum, einzige Ausnahmen Spinnruten (ich hab sie nunmal schon und will sie nicht verschrotten). Außerdem leiern die als Tele so aus.



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden angreifen nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen und eure Meinungen dazu hören.
> Mir ist zum Beispiel komplett egal welche Marke ich kaufe mir muß die Rute und Rolle erstmal vom Aussehen gefallen, dann wird ausgiebig begrabscht und probiert und wenns dann passt gekauft und geangelt damit. Wenns dann nicht passen sollte habe ich von meinem Händler die Garantie das ichs zum vollen Preis zurückgeben kann. Mein Händler hat mich bis jetzt immer 1a beraten oder auch mal von einem Stück abgeraten.
> MfG
> Lenzi



JA JA JA. Genauso ist es, es ist mir doch völlig Wurst, was da drauf steht, daß muss funktionieren...ob Askari oder Shimano is mir völlig Latte...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

ob der Markenfetischismus überhand nimmt, liegt m.E. bei jedem selbst

natürlich, ähnlich wie bei Klamotten oder Autos, steckt da auch eine große Portion Selbstbestätigung und/oder Gruppenzwang dahinter

Ich für meinen Teil fische Spinnruten und -Rollen nicht über der 100 EUR-Marke (+10% Kulanz) und auch 30 EUR Teleskopruten.

Bei Kleinteilen verlass ich mich aber lieber auf Marken (auch wenn man da enttäuscht werden kann), z.B. würde ich keine Haken, Wirbel oder Sprengringe mehr von No-Name oder "Hausmarken" kaufen, man muss es aber auch nicht übertreiben.

Bei meinen geliebten Wobblern sieht es dann schon anders aus...|rolleyes

Und natürlich ist eine gute Beratung und auch ausgiebiges Begrabbeln und Begrabschen (der Ware, nicht des Beraters) das A und O. #6

Grüße
R.D.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Mir geht jeder Markenwahn ab.

Allerdings kommt man in meinen Augen bei manchen Dingen, vor allem Rollen, letztlich nicht um "Marke" rum.

Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie, wie oft und mit welchen Methoden man angelt.

Als Spinnfischer, vielleicht noch dazu an der Küste im Salzwasser, muss eine Rolle sicher mehr abkönnen und von anderer Qualität sein als für den zwei - Wochen - Gelegenheitswochenendangler, der seinen Tauwurm in Fluss oder Teich mitttels Sargblei auf den Grund befördert.

Auch bei Kleinteilen wie Wirbeln haben sich leider eben ein paar auch nicht gerade als preiswert zu bezeichnende Marken herauskristallisiert, auf die man sich verlassen kann.

Oft gibt es von den Importeueren auch mal preiswerte Wirbel die halten. Mit dem Nachteil, dass man beim Nachkauf nicht weiss, ob da immer noch dieselben in der Tüte sind oder man diesmal auf billiger produzierte und eingekaufte mit dem ghleichen Label reinfällt.

Das leisten sich "Marken" eher selten, da sie auch mehr zu verlieren haben.

Bei den von Dir beschriebenen Auftriebskörpern würde ich persönlich auch eher zu "ausgebrauchten" Weinkorken greifen und die zurecht  schnitzen. Was aber eben auch daran liegt, dass ich weniger mit Naturködern angle. Vielleicht ist dem Naturköderprofi eben (aus welchem Grund auch immer) ein kleines, anderes Detail eben wichtig und er ist dafür bereit das Geld auszugeben.

Da es nur sehr wenige Hersteller, aber viele Großhändler/Importeure gibt, macht es für uns als Endkunden auch nicht leichter..

Und ob "Marke" oder nicht, eines steht fest:
Man bekommt nicht mehr Qualität als man bezahlt.

Die Krux an der Sache ist nur, dass man oft auch sehr viel mehr bezahlt, als man an Qualität dann letztlich erhält....


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Krux an der Sache ist nur, dass man oft auch sehr viel mehr bezahlt, als man an Qualität dann letztlich erhält....




Jupp, grade bei Posen oder Blei und ähnlichem nützt der Aufdruck einer Marke gar nix und sagt auch null über Qualität aus...und auch Wirbel der Marke mit dem schwarzen Vogel sind eher für die Tonne (Tragkraft laut Tüte 12 kg, Test mit Wassereimer...Karabiner bei gut 5 kg gebrochen...). Soviel dazu...

Am besten fährt man meiner Meinung nach mit preiswerten, aber etablierten Firmen...YAD, EXORI, Balzer...jedenfalls hatte ich von denen noch keinen Schrott...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Der Ursprung nennt sich Werbung und Marketing und ist ein Hauptpfeiler unserer Marktwirtschaft. Und ohne dies müssten wir z.B. um uns hier im Forum registrieren zu können, einen Mitgliedsbeitrag entrichten. Wenn es denn überhaupt durch Mitgliedsbeiträge finanzierbar wäre. 

Und das funktioniert auch nicht erst seit gestern so. 

Man kann sich dem weitgehend entziehen, wie Lenzibald oder auch ich, aber irgendwo und- wann trifft es uns auch.


Wobei ich auch den Kopf schütteln muss, wenn eine total verwaschene und mit Löchern versehene Jeans im Laden das zehnfache einer frischen, unbeschädigten kostet und auch fleißig gekauft wird 
Vielleicht mal ein Ansporn für die Automobilindustrie. Hinter dem Fließband stehen ein paar unausgelastete Typen und bearbeiten die Karre mit Baseballschlägern. Danach kostet sie dann das doppelte. |supergri

Wie auch immer, mich stört das nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Naja, gerade auch Posen und Blei ist so ein typisches Beispiel, frag da mal Stipper...

Perfekt designte Posen mit einem optimalen Laufverhalten gibt es halt so viele nicht. Klar hält jede Pose mehr oder weniger einen Köder im Wasser und zeigt einen Biß an. Aber es gibt halt welche, die das um so viel besser können (und vor allem immer gleich), dass Stippprofis bereit sind dafür auch mehr (zu viel?) Geld zu bezahlen.

Das gleiche gilt fürs Blei. Z. B. Schrotblei. Genau abgewogen für schnelles bebleien; weiche, für die Schnur nicht so gefährliche Bleimischung; optimal zentrierter Schlitz - kost halt mehr als die x-beliebige Massenware aus Abfallblei..
Dem einen ists das wert, dem anderen eben nicht.

Wobei es da in meinen Augen oft eher um die eben bei Marken zu findende Qualitätskontinuität geht, alsum die absolute Qualität an sich.

Wer sich drauf verlassen kann, bei enem Produkt immer die gleiche (gewohnte und gewünschte) Qualität zu erhalten, wird auch bereit sein dafür mehr zu bezahlen, so er darauf wert legt.

Anderen reicht eben das Produkt in seinen Grundfunktionen mit schwankender Qualität.

Ist doch prima, wenn man sichs aussuchen kann, weils alles gibt..


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

naja, @Vermesser, naja, wenn Du die





vermesser schrieb:


> Marke mit dem schwarzen Vogel


tatsächlich als Marke bezeichnest - Deine Sache...


----------



## Lenzibald (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Servus.
Ich denke mal jede Firma hat gute und weniger gute Sachen im Angebot. Ich habe schon genug gebrochene Shimano Ruten gesehen auch kaputte Shimano Baitrunner ebenso Balzer Rollen die nicht mehr wollten und so weiter. Ich selber fische 12 Rollen von Cormoran der Cormaxx serie und habe null Probleme mit den Rollen. Eine war von Anfang an der Freilauf defekt aber sofort auf Garantie eine Neue bekommen. Kostet eine Rolle keine 30€ im Salzwasser fische ich nicht kann nicht sagen obs das aushalten ehr nicht optimal um ehrlich zu sein. Soviel zum Cormoran hat auch finde ich gute Sachen, die Rute von dem Vogel war nicht der Bringer sind die Ringeinlagen rausgefallen hab sie zurückgegeben und die Kohle wiederbekommen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Hi Lenzi,
wenn man sich wie ich hier im Forum vorwiegend als Leser aufhält, kann man schon feststellen, dass ein für meine Begriffe übersteigertes Markenbewußtsein in vielen Trööts zu Tage tritt. Ich denke, dass hat sehr viel mit dem eigenen Anspruch zu tun und der Art, wie man das Angeln betreibt. 
Große Marken sind von besserer Qualität, aber nicht immer sinnvoll. Ein Beispiel auf einem anderen Gebiet: eine Armbanduhr Glashütte original Senator ist mit Sicherheit ein hochwertigerer Zeitmesser (für >20T€) als eine Uhr, wie sie in einem Großmarktkarussell für 10 € angeboten wird. Auch diese kann schön aussehen und die Zeit und Datum zeigt sie ebenso zuverlässig. Wenn Uhren mein Hobby sind und ich das nötige Geld habe und mit dem Kaliber noch irgend jemanden beeindrucken muß, dann muß es die Glashütter werden. Wenn nur eines der drei Voraussetzungen nicht stimmt, dann wird es die 10€-Uhr. Wenn ich mir mein Angelgedöns so anschaue, dann kann ich feststellen, dass mehrere dieser Voraussetzungen nicht stimmen, um einem Markenfetischismus zu betreiben.
Angeln ist nicht mein Hobby, sondern 'nur' eine schöne Urlaubsbeschäftigung und ich bin meist nur mit Leuten dabei, die auf (Angel-)Marken keinen Wert legen.
Also Fazit:  eigener Anspruch......Geldbeutel.......persönlicher Umgang
Leider muß ich eingestehen, dass ich auch nicht ganz frei bin vom Markenbewußtsein. Das obige Beispiel, das Auto und und und....
deshalb kann ich verstehen, wenn wie hier oft zu lesen ist: diese Rolle mußt Du haben, alles andere ist Schrott!
es sollte aber andere Meinungen geben - bin gespannt
Schwefi


----------



## Lenzibald (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Servus.
@Schwedenfischer
Sicherlich hat jeder "seinen Vogel" ich nehme mich da nicht aus. Ich fahr auch einen Ami der durstig ist mir egal nur ich behaupte dann nicht das Deutsche Autos Schrott sind und nur Amis bringens, das meine ich mit Markenwahn.
Sollte ja nur mal eine Anregung sein obs dieses Markendenken wiklich ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## KHof (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Moin!

Ich glaub ich hab da was verpasst. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier eigendlich keinen Markenwahn in eine Richtung.
Gehypt wird das was grad dran ist: Egal ob Spro oder Penn bei den Rollen, bei den Ruten sind doch die Handgebauten derzeit in Mode - wobei das zwangsläufig wenig mit Markenwahn zu tun haben kann!
Daß über teueres Zeug mehr debattiert wird wie über Billiges stimmt spätestens seit dem Lidl/Aldi-Thread auch nur noch bedingt.

Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



> Sollte ja nur mal eine Anregung sein obs dieses Markendenken wiklich ist.


Die Antwort darauf ist einfach:
Für die einen ja, für die anderen nein..

Deswegen gibts Marken, Kopien, Raubkopien, Mittelklassse und Billigkram, so kann jeder glücklich werden.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Hi - du sprichst mir aus der Seele ich brauche auch kein teures Markengedöns.
Ich glaube den Fischen ist das auch sehr egal was ich für für die Ausrüstung ausgegeben habe.#:

Noch dümmer sind die ganzen englischen oder aber auch Kauderwelsch Phantasienahmen, tut mir leid aber wenn ein Karpfenangler richtig loslegt komme ich mir vor wie in China weil ich kein Wort verstehe. :v

Schön sind auch Waagen in englischen lbs die man für teures Geld kaufen kann. Was soll das - warum wiegt man in Deutschland mit einer Waage in lbs? #q


----------



## Franky (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Moin... Ich stelle mir dabei mal die Frage, ob "Marke" gleichbedeutend mit "Qualität" ist! Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, wie eine tolle und  alteingesessene Marke mit D für meinen Geschmack alles andere als "Qualität" ablieferte, schauderts mich noch immer! Auch mit Haken einer französischen Edelmarke bin ich schon derbe reingefallen (Ausnahme)... Es ist mir piepegal von wem da was stammt - hauptsache es passt mir in den Krams und zu meiner Art des Angelns!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Bei mir diktiert die Geldbörse & Verwendungszweck das "Markengeschehen"... 
Beim Salzwasserzeugs (Rute / Rolle / Schnur) muß es ne Nummer besser (Qualität) sein als z. B. beim normalen Stippen am Süßwasser-See. Ich habe da die Vorstellung: Lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben und Rute & Rolle ein paar Jahre länger nutzen (kein Rost durch Salz usw.).
Für "normale Süßwasseranwendungen" reicht mir z. B. auch ein Lidl-Kescher für 12,90 €.
Auf Qualität achte ich immer bei den "wesentlichen Kleinteilen" wie z. B. Wirbel / Haken / Schnur. Dat is mich wichtisch... na wegen dem vorher gezahlten "Lehrgeld" halt.  :q


----------



## andy72 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

nennen wir das kind doch mal beim namen, zu kurzer penis(schwaches selbstbewusstsein,kleines ego,wie auch immer) wird mit teurem auto,dicker uhr oder eben zweiteiligen handgemachten karpfenruten für 800 euro das stück kompensiert,wer was anderes sagt hat keine ahnung von der materie und ist sowieso ein ganz billiger angler und schon gar kein sportsmann,in jedem zweiten thread hier im angelboard tauchen so spezies auf und labern was vom "fisch des lebens" und den kriegst du mit ner cat rewinder eh nicht raus es muss ne penn oder was weiss ich fürn teures modell von shimano sein, es kotzt einen nur noch an !


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Naja, ich seh das so...jeder muss wissen, was er für sein Hobby ausgeben kann und auch will...und danach kauft man halt ein. 

Ich für mich persönlich habe lieber für jede Methode ein preiswertes Gerät im Keller...also Winklepicker, Match, Bolo, Aal, Feeder, Stellfisch usw. und kaufe dementsprechend eher sehr preiswertes Gerät, anstatt mit ner teuren Allroundrute loszugehen, wo ne Marke drauf steht. Wenn ich ne Methode häufiger betreibe, gebe ich auch etwas mehr Geld aus...allerdings besitze ich keine Rute, die teurer als 50 Euro war...

Bei den Rollen seh ich das ähnlich...für 30- 40 Euro bekommt man durchaus robuste, langlebige Rollen...demnach hat meine teuerste Rolle auch 39 Euro gekostet...

Manch einer hier würde mein gesamtes Gerät wahrscheinlich als Schrott bezeichnen...na gut...aber ich fang damit Fische und hab immer das passende Gerät...und werd dabei nicht arm...

Mein gespartes Geld investier ich dann eher in Angelkarten.

Oder noch wichtiger...in die Kleinteile, die direkt mit dem Fisch zu tun haben...Wirbel, Schnur, Haken...das, was halten muss...Was nützt mir ne teure Rute und Rolle, wenn der Wirbel bricht?? 

Wobei Marke eben nicht für Qualität spricht...ich hatte schon teure und stumpfe Haken, Schnur mit Logo, die schon völlig verdrallt war und bei weitem nicht gehalten hat, was drauf stand...deshalb habe ich mir angewöhnt, solche Sachen grundsätzlich dem Wassereimer-Test zu unterziehen, um mein Gerät zu kennen...und ihm zu vertrauen...das bringt mehr als alles andere, wenn wirklich ein großer beißt...


----------



## hulkhomer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Das Beispiel mit der Uhr finde ich witzig, jedoch etwas unpassend.

Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund eine 20k€ Uhr zu kaufen (evtl. als Geldanlage, das sei mal außen vor). Auf emotionaler Ebene sieht das aber schon ganz anders aus. Wenn sich jemand einfach für 20.000€ an der Uhr (der Technik oder am gesteigerten Ansehen, dem Neid von anderen und und und) freuen kann, dann wird er das Geld auch ausgeben und nicht auf die 10€ Uhr zurückgreifen. Einzig rational betrachtet ist der Zweck einer Uhr, die Zeit anzuzeigen. Wenn man Qualität als Eignung zum Zweck definiert, dann erfüllen beide Uhren dieses Kriterium. Unter Berücksichtigung der Kosten/Nuzten Maximierung wird die emotionsfreie Entscheidung also immer für die Uhr vom Wühltisch ausfallen.

Beim Angeln gibt es aber bei der Qualität (Eignung zum Zweck über einen mittelfristigen Zeitraum) doch Unterschiede zwischen Billigware und Highend, die auf rationaler Seite eine Entscheidung für das teurere rechtfertigen, zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. 

Und genau diesen Punkt, bzw. diesen Bereich versuchen die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller immer weiter nach oben zu heben. (Mir fällt in diesem Zusammenhang immer die Werbung von Waschmitteln ein. "Noch weißer!" und dann 2 Monate später "Noch weißer!" usw.  ) Das ist absolut legitim, man muss ja nicht bei diesem Spielchen mitmachen, wenn man nicht will. 

Wie sooft ist auch hier ein gewisses Mass an Toleranz nützlich. Wenn jemand absolut von einer Marke überzeugt ist, dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Jedenfalls bis zu dem Punkt an dem versucht wird, andere auf Biegen und Brechen von der eigenen Meinung zu überzeugen. Abgesehen davon lebt doch gerade so ein Forum von unterschiedlichen Ansichten, die gerne auch mal leidenschaftlich dargelegt werden. Wenn einige Regeln beachtet werden, finde ich das gut, interessant und oft sogar witzig.


----------



## zanderaal (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, ich seh das so...jeder muss wissen, was er für sein Hobby ausgeben kann und auch will...und danach kauft man halt ein.
> 
> Ich für mich persönlich habe lieber für jede Methode ein preiswertes Gerät im Keller...also Winklepicker, Match, Bolo, Aal, Feeder, Stellfisch usw. und kaufe dementsprechend eher sehr preiswertes Gerät, anstatt mit ner teuren Allroundrute loszugehen, wo ne Marke drauf steht. Wenn ich ne Methode häufiger betreibe, gebe ich auch etwas mehr Geld aus...allerdings besitze ich keine Rute, die teurer als 50 Euro war...
> 
> ...


----------



## depasch (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich denke es geht einfach darum wie intensiv ich mein Hobby betreibe, wie beim Radfahren, je mehr Kilometer ich treten will, je besser sollte das Rad sein... beim  angeln, wenn ich auf einen 10 kilo Karpfen warte, brauch ich gutes Gerät! Um den Fisch schonend landen zu können zb.


----------



## hecq (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



andy72 schrieb:


> nennen wir das kind doch mal beim namen, zu kurzer penis(schwaches selbstbewusstsein,kleines ego,wie auch immer) wird mit teurem auto,dicker uhr oder eben zweiteiligen handgemachten karpfenruten für 800 euro das stück kompensiert,wer was anderes sagt hat keine ahnung von der materie und ist sowieso ein ganz billiger angler und schon gar kein sportsmann,in jedem zweiten thread hier im angelboard tauchen so spezies auf und labern was vom "fisch des lebens" und den kriegst du mit ner cat rewinder eh nicht raus es muss ne penn oder was weiss ich fürn teures modell von shimano sein, es kotzt einen nur noch an !


 
Sich angemessen auszudrücken liegt auch nicht jedem.

Klar gibt es auch die von dir beschriebenen Leute aber man kann doch nicht immer Negativbeispiele auf die Masse übertragen -sollte man als Angler doch wissen, haben wir doch mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen.

Deine Aussage zeugt eher von eigener Unzufriedenheit und Neid.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

@hulkhomer
das Beispiel mit der Uhr hinkt natürlich, da hast Du vollkommen Recht.
Hier ist das tatsächlich so, dass von Anderen scheinbar ein Druck ausgeübt wird, wenn man sich in einer bestimmten Branche aufhält, oder man bildet sich das ein. 
@zanderaal
ich hoffe, ich habe aus Deinem posting nicht herausgelesen, dass Du 'fast' frei bist von Markenbewußtsein. Wenn dem so ist, meinen Respekt.

Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke fast nicht (nur edle Tropfen aus Schottland). Irgend eine Macke muß man im hohen Alter doch haben.
Schwefi
übrigen interessantes Thema!


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen,bei mir muss alles in Ordnung sein denn was nutzt mir ein toller Wirbel und eine super Schnur  wenn die Rute bricht oder die Rolle sich nicht mehr dreht und ich dadurch einen Fisch verlier,egal ob großer oder kleiner Fisch#q



Naja, ich hatte noch nie das Problem, daß ich einen Fisch verloren habe, weil ne Rute oder Rolle den Geist aufgegeben hat...es ist meiner Meinung nach fast unmöglich, beim normalen Angeln im Süßwasser eine normale Rute, egal ob teuer oder nicht, zu zerstören...ähnlich ist es mit Rollen, da muss man allerdings schon mehr gucken, was man kauft.

Mit Cormoran-Rollen hab ich zum Beispiel überhaupt keine guten Erfahrungen.

Und mal ehrlich...ne 15 Euro Glasfaserspinne hält doch mehr durch als ne teure, superleichte und spröde High-End-Rute.

Aber ich habe schon Fische verloren, weil "unwichtige" Kleinteile den Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## teilzeitgott (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

klar nimmt das mehr als überhand, ich kann zb den namen fox nicht mehr hören.
ich habe auch hochwertige ruten und auch keine billigen rollen zum karpfenangeln, aber nicht weil da ein bestimmter name drauf steht, sondern weil ich gerne damit angel.
mir ist das sowas von latte ob ne rute oder rolle, diesen oder jenen namen hat, ob sie 5-8 oder 1 kugellager hat, mir ist es wichtig das ich damit zufrieden bin und damit gerne angel.
ich habe für das angeln in der elbe ruten die um die 50€ kosten und rollen die ich mal für rund 70 DM gekauft habe, damit fange ich regelmässig große karpfen, aale und sogar schon einige kleinere welse, ohne das ich probleme mit meinen " billigen gerödel" hätte.
soll jeder mit den zeug angeln das er gerne benutzt, aber keinen anderen sagen wie " schlecht" günstiger angelsachen sind.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



zanderaal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ich nicht versteh#d ist z.B. Ein T.Shirt von Shimi für 49 Euro nur weil die Marke darauf steht und das gleiche für 15 bei einen anderen nur halt ohne Logo der Marke aber gleiche Qualität und gleiches Aussehen.Da sag ich Markenfetischismuß zu und da mach ich auch nicht mit.
> 
> #6Denn ich will Angeln und Fische fangen und nicht zu einer Modeschau gehen:q



gutes Thema!

was ich noch nie verstehen konnte ist die Neigung einiger vieler, wenn es um Bekleidung (Nässe-/Wetterschutz), Beleuchtung, Zelte, Schlafsäcke usw. geht, prinzipiell nur Artikel aus dem Angelbedarf in´s Auge fassen, anstatt auch mal im normalen Outdoorbedarf o.ä. zu schauen. Muss auf z.B. ´nem Schlafsack FOX draufstehen, wo es auch ein (günstigerer, erprobter Bundeswehrschlafsack tut)?

Auch witzig find ich, dass die Tarnklamotten aus dem Army-Shop kopfschüttelnd abgelehnt werden, aber dann wird mit Shimano-Tribal-RealTree-Anzügen an´s Wasser gejückelt...


----------



## hulkhomer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ...
> soll jeder mit den zeug angeln das er gerne benutzt, aber keinen anderen sagen wie " schlecht" günstiger angelsachen sind.



|good:


----------



## angler1996 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

letzlich steht doch auf ( fast ) allem Angelgerät ne Marke drauf, wie sehr die aktzepiert wird ist eine andere Frage.
Nur woran soll ich mich orientieren bei einer Neuanschaffung?
AB lesen/ fragen- schön, Werbung lesen?. Ich hab nun nicht die Zeit permanent in Angelgeschäfte zu fahren, um dort dies und jenes anzuschauen oder 20 Rollen zu kaufen und auszuprobieren, also orientiert man( ich ) sich doch an Marken , mit denen man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Das kann auch etwas ( in Grenzen) mehr kosten. Eben weil mann für den Mehrpreis eine stabile Qualität erwartet.
Markenwahn ist doch eigentlich, na sagen wir mal die Präsentation dieses und nur dieses Produktes durch den Nutzer und da wird's zum Selbstzweck - Selbstdarstellung. 
Wenn jemand( ich) für die für mich bevorzugte Angelmethode das Beste haben will, ist das doch ok. Wir arbeiten doch auch nicht mehr mit nem Faustkeil.
Zum Thema Klamotten: Ja, Buwehr kommt mir beim Angeln nicht an den Körper , schon gar nicht im Ausland, weil :
ich gehe Angeln und nicht in den Krieg.
( Baleno tut's auch:q)

Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Wenn jemand behauptet, er sei völlig frei vom "Markenbewusstsein", dann glaube ich ihm das nicht. 
Marke hat etwas mit Qualität zu tun, aber das ist längst nicht alles. 

@Lenzi:
Warum fährst du deinen Ami, im Bewusstsein, dass es eine Spritschleuder ist? Weil du irgendwas an ihm toll findest, irgendwas höchst Subjektives, sei es der Name, die Tatsache, dass er aus Amiland stammt, du das Ganze mitr einem gewissen Lebensgefühl verbindest...
Nochmal, Markendenken ist Subjektivität in Reinform und hat nichts damit zu tun, anderes Zeug abzuwerten. Alleine, dass du sagst "Ich fahre einen Ami" und nicht "Ich fahre ein amerikanisches Auto" zeigt, dass auch du voll dabei bist.

Und ganz ehrlich: Marke entsteht zum einen durch ein erfolgreiches Marketing, das wir zum anderen auch mit persönlicher Erfahrung verknüpfen. Und wenn ich 2 Ruten einer bestimmten Firma kaufe und mich beide voll überzeugen, dann gehe ich ganz automatisch davon aus, dass es sich um eine "gute" Marke handeln muss. So war ich bis vor wenigen Jahren durch leidvolle Erfahrungen der Meinung, dass Cormoran eine Schrottmarke sein muss, durch die letzten beiden Käufe hat sich meine Bewertung hin zu einer "Marke, die mittlerweile wieder ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet" weiterentwickelt. Das ist alles sehr, sehr subtil.

Entziehen kann man sich dem ganzen tatsächlich nur, wenn man eigentlich gar kein Angelgerödel mehr braucht. Oder wenn man nicht im AB mitliest oder diskutiert...


----------



## diemai (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren am Vereinsteich , ...........in einer Ecke rechts von meiner Stelle einige jüngere Angler , ausgestattet mit vollständiger Karpfenausrüstung(2 Brollys , Bißanzeiger , Rodpods , etc. , etc ......) , Markenware für mehrere tausend D-Mark(hatten offensichtlich reiche Eltern) , ...........zu meiner Linken kreuzte bald ein alter Mann auf ,....... er sah ziehmlich abgerissen aus ,...... setzte sich auf seinen kleinen faltbaren Holzschemel und montierte seine 5m Vollglas-Rute aus den 60er/70er Jahren , noch mit Metallringen versehen , seine Rolle war ebenfalls der gleiche Jahrgang ,....... sein weniges Zubehör führte er in einer Zigarrenkiste mit .

Aus einem mitgebrachten Eimerchen mit Küchenabfällen(ich konnte zumindest Schwarzbrot , helles Brot und Kartoffeln eindeutig identifizieren)und einer Tüte Mehl begann er , einen Angelteig zu kneten sowie etwas Lockfutter herzustellen .

Da es gelegentlich etwas regnete , klemmte er sich ab und zu einen kleinen Regenschirm zwischen Hals und Schulter , da er mit beiden Händen die Rute halten mußte .

Die Vollausrüstungs-Karpfenangler schräg gegenüber konnten sich sich Lästereien , dumme Sprüche und Spott über den alten Angler nicht verkneifen ,..... als er aber nach ca. 45 min einen Karpfen von kurz unter 70 cm im Drill hatte , verstummten sie zusehends .

Ich half dem alten Mann beim Keschern , da sein Klappkescher etwas klein für den großen Fisch war , ........nach einer weiteren guten halben Stunde legte er noch einen Fisch etwas über 70 cm nach , womit er seine Vereins-Fangbegrenzung erfüllt hatte und sich zufrieden auf den Heimweg machte .

Die Karpfenangler gegenüber(und ich auch) hatten während dieser Zeit nicht einen Biß !

Markengerät tut anscheinend nicht unbedingt nötig(bei Kunstködern sehe ich das allerdings anders ,.... die billigen laufen oft nicht gut) !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> was ich noch nie verstehen konnte ist die Neigung einiger vieler, wenn es um Bekleidung (Nässe-/Wetterschutz), Beleuchtung, Zelte, Schlafsäcke usw. geht, prinzipiell nur Artikel aus dem Angelbedarf in´s Auge fassen, anstatt auch mal im normalen Outdoorbedarf o.ä. zu schauen. Muss auf z.B. ´nem Schlafsack FOX draufstehen, wo es auch ein (günstigerer, erprobter Bundeswehrschlafsack tut)?
> 
> Auch witzig find ich, dass die Tarnklamotten aus dem Army-Shop kopfschüttelnd abgelehnt werden, aber dann wird mit Shimano-Tribal-RealTree-Anzügen an´s Wasser gejückelt...


 ´

Ich geh genau so zum Angeln, wie ich gerade eh rumlaufe, zumindest bei normalen Temperaturen. Wenn die Hände schmutzig werden, hab ich ein Handtuch dabei. Für was umstylen? 
Man kommt sich ja manchmal wirklich vor wie bei den Mädchen...|bigeyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



diemai schrieb:


> Die Vollausrüstungs-Karpfenangler schräg gegenüber konnten sich sich Lästereien , dumme Sprüche und Spott über den alten Angler nicht verkneifen ,.....


 

Spätestens da wird dann klar, dass es sich bei den entsprechenden Herrschaften nicht um Angler handeln kann, sondern nur noch um Leute, die irgendetwas tun, um der Langeweile zu entgehen.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Ich geh genau so zum Angeln, wie ich gerade eh rumlaufe, zumindest bei normalen Temperaturen. Wenn die Hände schmutzig werden, hab ich ein Handtuch dabei. Für was umstylen?
> Man kommt sich ja manchmal wirklich vor wie bei den Mädchen...|bigeyes




ganz genauso sehe ich das auch. habe mir immer günstige sachen aus ranger-shops und ähnlichem besorgt. meinen bundeswehrrucksack und meinen schlafsack besitze ich nun seit 8 jahren, mein zelt seit mindestens 6 jahren und diese sachen haben nicht nur das angeln mitgemacht sondern auch dutzende festivals und urlaube wo es bekanntlich recht unsauber, chaotisch und alkoholreich zugeht. 

hab mir vor ein paar tagen erst, nen bundeswehr-einmann-zelt für 15 öcken gekauft. einfach imprägnieren und alles is top. werde auch weiterhin auf cappies mit shimano oder balzer aufdruck verzichten, wenn es alternativen für 5 euro gibt.

edit: hups den falschen zitiert und nun zu faul das richtige zitat zu suchen^^


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> ganz genauso sehe ich das auch. habe mir immer günstige sachen aus ranger-shops und ähnlichem besorgt. meinen bundeswehrrucksack und meinen schlafsack besitze ich nun seit 8 jahren, mein zelt seit mindestens 6 jahren und diese sachen haben nicht nur das angeln mitgemacht sondern auch dutzende festivals und urlaube wo es bekanntlich recht unsauber, chaotisch und alkoholreich zugeht.
> 
> hab mir vor ein paar tagen erst, nen bundeswehr-einmann-zelt für 15 öcken gekauft. einfach imprägnieren und alles is top. werde auch weiterhin auf cappies mit shimano oder balzer aufdruck verzichten, wenn es alternativen für 5 euro gibt.



edit: hups den falschen zitiert und nun zu faul das richtige zitat zu suchen^^


----------



## olaf70 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich persönlich habe bis auf eine Ausnahme keine Rute-Rolle-Schnur über 130,-Euro und glaube eine grundsolide Ausrüstung mein Eigen zu nennen. Die Marken interessieren mich eher am Rande und demnach ist auch keine "Markenlinie" bei mir zu erkennen.

Die eine Ausnahme ist eine Daiwa-Rute mit Shimano-Rolle zum Spinnfischen und war mal ein Super-Duper-Angebot. Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen und habe das Ganze als Weihnachtsgeschenk deklariert. Das ist ganz bestimmt eine Supi-Kombo, bloß viel besser als meine alte Spinnrute (Cormoran-Rute und Quantum-Rolle) ist sie eigentlich nicht.
Allerdings muß ich schon sagen,daß ich mich bei jedem Angeln an der schönen Verarbeitung und dem geringen Gewicht erfreue. Außerdem kann man sich damit auch beim Meerforellenangeln blicken lassen,ohne daß einem angeboten wird mal vom Wurstbrot abzubeißen. 

Ob das denn nun den Mehrpreis wert ist? Sicherlich nicht, es ist wie bei Autos. Mit einem Kia komm ich auch von A nach B, bloß mit Porsche gehts halt schneller und mit Mercedes bequemer. Die Vielfalt machts, sonst wirds langweilig. Nervig wirds bloß wenn die Markenfetischisten anfangen einem mit ihren Ansichten auf die Nerven zu gehen.


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Nervig wirds bloß wenn die Markenfetischisten anfangen einem mit ihren Ansichten auf die Nerven zu gehen.



Genau und ich glaube darum ging es bei dem Thread auch. Meinetwegen kann ja jeder soviel Geld ausgeben, wie er will...aber wenn die Leutz dann am Wasser Vorträge halten, wie doll toll Ihr Gerät doch ist und daß man ohne ja keinesfalls auskommt...nee danke :v! Und die Typen wird man ja auch nicht los.


----------



## olaf70 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Richtig schlimm wirds dann wenn die 1000Euro Angler anfangen einem ein Bier abzuschnorren!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich finde es eh viel netter, möglichst unterschiedliche Marken und Gerätschaften einzusetzen. Wenn ich mit einer Grundrute z.B. sehr zufrieden bin, käme ich dennoch nicht auf die Idee, mir dieselbe Rute nochmals zu kaufen, wäre irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## TioZ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Moin Moin,

hier werden ja viele Kommentare auf die Karpfenangelei bezogen und der Name FOX fällt sehr oft. Ich hab einen Oberflächenköder von FOX, der war nicht günstig, ist aber auch jeden Taler wert. Wenn ich mir jemals Karpfentakle zulegen sollte, werd ich auf jeden Fall auch die Sachen von genannter Firma in betracht ziehen. Der "Mehrpreis" muss sich dann aber Haptik widerspiegeln. 

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen was das markenbewußte Einkaufen von Angelsachen angeht kann ich mich nur auf die Spinnfischerei beziehen. 

Und ich muss sagen das es sich dort auf jeden Fall lohnt den ein oder anderen Euro mehr zu investieren. Das fäng bei Rute und Rolle an und hört bei Sprengringen und Quetschhülsen fürs Vorfach auf. 

Wobei ich auch nicht derjenige bin, der diese "Materialschlacht" auf die Spitze treibt. Die Fireblood von Shimano zb. .. ne wahnsinnig tolle Rute aber der doppelte!! Preis im Vergleich zur Diaflash? 

Bei Rute und Rolle ist es bei mir eher so, das ich mir mit qualitativ hochwertigem Equipment die Zeit (in der ich nicht drille) versüße  , wenn der Fisch hängt kommt es eher auf alles andere an.
Ich habe noch keinen Fisch aufgrund eine minderwertigen Rute/Rolle - Kombination verloren. Was aber nicht heißen soll ich wäre schon immer in Besitz von guter Mittelklasseausrüstung gewesen. Ich hab auch mit ner DDR-Glasfiberrute gute Hechte gefangen und bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die Rolle überhaupt eine Bremse hatte. 

Was mir wiederum schon öfter passiert ist, war ein Verlust durch minderwertige Quetschhülsen.. einfach nicht sauber verarbeitet und dadurch Grat an den Enden/Innenseiten. Billige Drillinge an teuren Wobblern sind auch son Thema für sich.
Und mal abgesehen von dem persönlichen Verlust kann es für den Fisch ja doch weitreichendere Folgen haben. Ich fühl mich einfach nicht gut wenn ich weiß, dass jetzt nen Hecht wegen mir nem 130 gr Jerkbait im Rachen durch die Gegend schwimmen muss. Egal ob er das nun wegsteckt oder nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Rute und Rolle nicht ausschlaggebend, ich bin aber bereit für nen "gutes Gefühl" nen bisschen mehr Geld auszugeben, bei allem anderen mach ich keine Abstriche zu Gunsten vom günstigeren Preis. Für mich haben sich bei Kleinteilen einige wenige "Marken" durchgesetzt. Wobei ich diese jetzt nicht mal benennen könnte, ich muss jedes mal wieder auf die alten Packungen/Rechnungen Schauen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## delhoven (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Bei Ruten geb ich dem TE Recht, unsere Großväter und ein großer Teil unseres FOrums haben früher mit Stöcken gefischt.

Bei Ruten die nicht für Big Game oder Waller gedacht sind, reichen echt fast alle aus.

Ich finde z.b. Balzer cool, gute Preise gute Leistung, nichts übertriebenes. Wofür brauche ich dann ne Sportex Rute für 300€?

Bei Rollen sehe ich das etwas anders, erstens finde ich ein bischen Style hier cool und ich denke das ne Rolle gut was wegstecken muss und nicht zu Plastikmässig sein sollte.

Hier kann man auch etwas mehr ausgeben.


ABER bei Zubehör? Oh weia, wie egal ist mir denn bitte welche Wirbel oder Posen oder Stopper ich nehme? Super sinnlos. Haken tuns auch aus der Ramschbox, also ob Gamakatzu oder Jenzi , die im Preis 2 € Unterschied ausmachen, die tuns beide.

Finde sowas ist zu 80% Selbstdarstellung , kenne da auch so einige, aber so ist das halt. 

Richtig ist, drauf kacken und mehr fangen, dann haste gewonnen.


P.S bin kein Karpfen Angler, das ist denn überhaupt das übertriebenste, Als ob es dort nicht mit dem halben Aufwand auch geht.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



diemai schrieb:


> zu meiner Linken kreuzte bald ein alter Mann auf ,....... er sah ziehmlich abgerissen aus ,...... setzte sich auf seinen kleinen faltbaren Holzschemel und montierte seine 5m Vollglas-Rute aus den 60er/70er Jahren , noch mit Metallringen versehen , seine Rolle war ebenfalls der gleiche Jahrgang ,....... sein weniges Zubehör führte er in einer Zigarrenkiste mit .
> Gruß , diemai#h



diemail,

vielleicht hättest Du mal auf die Rute schauen sollen, möglicherweise war das ja auch vor langer Zeit eine Markenrute.

Als ich vor ca. 18 Jahre das erstemal mit meinem späteren Kumpel (ein mittlerweile 86 jähriger Mann) angeln war und er eine ähnliche Rute auspackte, wie die von Dir beschriebene Rute des alten Manns, wollte ich ihm auch eine von meinen Ruten anbieten. Zum Glück habe ich es nicht getan. Später, als wir zusammen im Boot saßen und ich Köderfische stippen wollte, fragte ich ihn, ob er mir mal seine Rute kurz leihen würde. Er antwortete nur: " Kannst du denn auch mit einer Hardy angeln?" 

Ich habe mein Equipment im Regelfall auf Qualität und Einsatzzweck ausgerichtet. Für von mir häufig benutzen Ruten und Rollen habe ich auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit geachtet. Daher laufe ich heute mit Ruten rum, die in der Regel alle annähernd 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und bestimmt noch weitere 10 Jahre halten werden.

P.S. Die Hardy hat mittlerweile den Besitzer gewechselt und kommt am Forellensee (also alle 5 Jahre 1 mal) zum Einsatz. :l


----------



## TioZ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Hm..

Bei Posen gibt es ganz krasse Unterschiede! Wenns mich in der Raubfischschonzeit mal an den Teich zum Friedfischangeln treibt und ich mich vorher mit Zubehör eindecken muss, stellen sich mir bei einigen der angebotenen Bissanzeigern echt die Nackenhaare auf. Denen sieht man schon im Laden an, dass allerspätestens beim ersten Hänger im Schilf die Befestigung nachgeben wird, wenn nich schon vorher beim beherzten Auswerfen.

Haken hab ich auch schon aus dem Briefchen genommen und wirklich nur den Haken bekommen, das "angebundene" Vorfach blieb einfach drin 
Kann aber nicht sagen ob diese nun wahnsinnig günstig waren.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Boendall (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Mir fällt auf das die Markenbezogenheit auch beim Angeln immer mehr wird. So auf die Art man muß mindestens die Rutemarke und die Rollenmarke Fischen, beim Zubehör ist es auch nicht viel anders. Wenn ich mir jedoch ansehe was diverse Marken kosten frage ich mich obs das wert ist. Ein paar Fox Auftriebskorken 15€ die ich in jedem Bastelgeschäft für 3€ bekomme und so weiter. Wenn jemand solche Sachen kaufen will solls ja recht sein nur alles andere als Schrott zu bezeichnen kommt mir echt schon komisch vor. Ein beispiel da kommen 2 oder 3 Leute mit namen daher und meinen Karpfenruten müssen 2teilig sein und alles oder fast alles rennt und kauft zweiteilige Karpfenruten mit der Begründung das jede Verbindung die Aktion beeinträchtigt. Das sie Schei... zum Transportieren sind ist egal wichtig 2teilig.
> Ich möchte niemanden angreifen nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen und eure Meinungen dazu hören.
> Mir ist zum Beispiel komplett egal welche Marke ich kaufe mir muß die Rute und Rolle erstmal vom Aussehen gefallen, dann wird ausgiebig begrabscht und probiert und wenns dann passt gekauft und geangelt damit. Wenns dann nicht passen sollte habe ich von meinem Händler die Garantie das ichs zum vollen Preis zurückgeben kann. Mein Händler hat mich bis jetzt immer 1a beraten oder auch mal von einem Stück abgeraten.
> ...


Hi Lenzi,

Ich finde in gewissen Bereichen hat es schon Sinn auf (Marken) Qualität zu achten.

Hab mir letzte Saison bei Hiki oder bei Askari |kopfkrat eine Bolognese im Sonderangebot gekauft (zum Probieren muss es keine 400€ Rute sein). Mir gefällt diese Art des Angeln recht gut, nur ist die Billigrute eben ein schwerer Prügel und somit wird sie immer zwischendurch mal für 30 - 45 Minuten neben der Grundangel ausgepackt.

Im Angelgeschäft, wo ich sonst immer einkaufe, hat mir der Verkäufer/Kumpel dann mal was hochwertiges in die gegeben. Kostet eben 400€ statt 25€, ist allerdings um 2m länger und gefühlte 3/4 leichter als mein Stecken.

Bei muss nicht unbeding Firma "xy" oben stehen, die Rute muss einfach passen.

Warum für simple Sachen wie Glasperlen, Korken usw. im Anglergeschäft ein kleines Vermögen verlangt wird verstehe ich nicht. Da ich gerne mal ein Flascherl Wein aufmache, hab ich meinen Auftriebskorken. Glasperlen werden bei Kick oder so nem Disconter gekauft. Die Verkäuferinnen schaun zwar etwas schräg, wenn man sich so ein "Bastel dir deinen Schmuck selbst" für Mädchen kauft, aber die Glasperlen sind gut brauchbar.

Wenn man bisschen die Augen offen hält kann man viel Geld beim Kleinzeug sparen indem man einfach nicht im Angelshop kauft sondern im Baumarkt, Bastelgeschäft, Spielwarengeschäft u.ä.


----------



## DokSnyder (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



delhoven schrieb:


> ABER bei Zubehör? Oh weia, wie egal ist mir denn bitte welche Wirbel oder Posen oder Stopper ich nehme? Super sinnlos. Haken tuns auch aus der Ramschbox, also ob Gamakatzu oder Jenzi , die im Preis 2 € Unterschied ausmachen, die tuns beide.
> 
> Finde sowas ist zu 80% Selbstdarstellung , kenne da auch so einige, aber so ist das halt.
> 
> Richtig ist, drauf kacken und mehr fangen, dann haste gewonnen.


 

Das sehe ich komplett anders. Ganz besonders bei Haken. Drauf "kacken" und mehr fangen ist bei stumpfen, spröden, oder weichen Haken einfach nicht drin. 
Mit Sicherheit gibts auch brauchbare, günstige Haken, aber der richtige Härtegrad und eine superscharfe Spitze hat auch ihren Preis. 
Jenzi Haken kommen bei mir z.B. nichtmehr ins Haus, ebensowenig EFT und so. Da nehm ich vielleicht Bleie, die ich leider noch bearbeiten muss bevor ich die verwenden kann.  Aber Haken müssen einfach sitzen, genauso wie der Wirbel sauber laufen muss. Wozu hab ich einen Wirbel wenn der sich dann nicht dreht.

Gottseidank steht ja auf den Markenhaken und Wirbeln immer der Firmenname in großen goldenen Lettern drauf, so dass ich mich damit dann profilieren kann..

Und ich bin noch Student, für mich ist die ganze Markendebatte um Ruten und Rollen eh nicht relevant, da ich garnicht das Geld habe teure Markensache zu kaufen. Ob eine Skelli für 80€ schon zum Fetischismus gehört ist eher subjektiv denke ich.


----------



## olaf70 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Die Geräte, die man heute für relativ kleines Geld kriegt sind ja auch schon ziemlich ausgereift. Klar gibt es leichteres und schöneres, aber so richtiger Kernschrott wird eigentlich kaum noch verkauft. Von dem absoluten Billigbaumarktschlonz mal abgesehen.

Ich hab noch ein paar Ruten und Rollen von Anfang der achtziger Jahre rumliegen. Die haben damals auch richtig Geld gekostet. Manchmal hilft es die alten Prügel mal wieder in die Hand zu nehmen, dann weiß man erst wie gut und leicht die Geräte heute sind.
Da hätte so ein richtiger Markenwicht wahrscheinlich nach einer halben Stunde einen Bandscheibenvorfall.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

...ich find, dass der "Futtereimer-Thread" alles zu diesem Thema aufgezeigt hat!

;O)

Wer kann und will, der soll doch ruhig mehr Geld ausgeben!

Ich fische von günstig bis obere Mittelklasse so ziemlich alles - High End ist mir zu teuer, da ich nicht sorgsam und pfleglich genug mit meinem Angelgerümpel (neudeutsch: "tackle") umgehe!

Ist doch wie mit den Autos - ich fahre nach wie vor Golf, obwohl es durchaus Autos gibt, die ich toller finde - wenn es einmal soweit kommt, dass es mir die Sache wert ist, dann hole ich mir ein anderes Auto!

Der Golf bringt mich schnell, trocken und zuverlässig von A nach B - also ist ein anderes Auto für den Zweck alleine noch nicht zwingend notwendig!

Der Unterschied ist evtl. dabei, dass mein Fahrzeugbrief bei mir zu Hause liegt und nicht bei einer Bank und das ich mir lächelnd jederzeit einen gleichwertigen neuen Wagen kaufen könnte - oder auch zwei, wenn es der alte nicht mehr tut!

...das können viele nicht!

So ist das auch mit meinem Angelkram - ich habe gute und günstige Dinge dabei, die ihren Zweck erfüllen und Fische fangen - Steigerungen bei der Qualität gibt es fast immer - beim Aussehen vielleicht auch (mir aber z.B. egal).

Also - wer es sich leisten kann und wer es ganz einfach will, der soll doch ruhig viel Geld für sein Hobby ausgeben!

Tut mir nicht weh - ich kann weiterhin frei entscheiden, wieviel mir mein Hobby wert ist!

...und ganz ehrlich - am geilsten ist es, wenn man aufgrund seines "tackles" zunächst mal belächelt wird und dann doch besser fängt, als die "High-End-Markentackle-Angler" - die werden dann meist still - aber eine Rolle spielt der Preis oder die Marke meiner Sachen für mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, solange die Dinge ihren Zweck gut erfüllen und MIR Spaß machen!

Jedem das Seine und jut is!

Ernie


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich finde man muss etwas unterscheiden, zwischen billigkram, und hochwertigem Zeug. Ein Abu Cardinal wird auf Dauer spass machen aber eine Zebco Cool oder Topic ist einfach eine Katastrophe. Genauso wie meine 3 Rollen der Marke mit dem schwarzen Raubmordvogel, alle hat es kurz nach der Garantie dahin gerafft dank dem Erbarmungslosen Rhein. 

Ich habe eine Balzer Magna die einfach super ist, und auch eine DAM ultra Strong die  schon fast kaputt ist. Diese wirft aber mit 30g WG einen futterkorb mit 120g dahin wo ich will, und eine Barbe 50+ ist geniales feeling an der Rute. Gegenteilig muss ich aber wieder Zebco Haevy Feeder als Müll bezeichnen.

Ich würde mir auch nie eine Daiwa Procaster oder billiger kaufen einfach grauenhaft, bei Shimano dagegen jederzeit auch eine billige Rolle kaufen je nach Einsatzgebiet. 

Und als Spinnangler muss ich leider sagen das ein höherwertiges Zeug schon fast ein Muss ist, das heisst aber nicht das es eine 300€ Rolle/Rute sein muss, aber eine gute Gufirute kostet nunmal etwas, für unter 50€ gibts da eigentlich nix gutes. Auch eine Rolle die ständig gekurbelt wird muss einiges aushalten da wird es eine 40€ Rolle nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## andyblub (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

So oder so, ist Angeln richtig günstig geworden (gerätetechnisch). Wer mag, kann eben mal "reinschnuppern" und sich für einen Tag am Forellenteich oder für einen Urlaub eben eine fertige Billig-Kombo von Lidl, Aldi und co für 25-30€ gönnen und ist angelfertig. Vor 15 Jahren noch undenkbar, mit so wenig finanziellem Aufwand angelklar zu sein.

Wer regelmäßig fischt, wird auch irgendwann auf bessere Modelle umsteigen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wie bei Wein. Den Unterschied zwischen 1,99€-Wein und einer 10-20€ Flasche schmeckt nahezu jeder. Den Unterschied von einer 20€-Flasche zu einer 100€ Pulle erkennen nur die Wenigsten, wenn überhaupt, und manch einem ist die 20€ Flasche lieber. Wenn man aber nur mal "testen" möchte, ob Wein wirkt, der kann auch mit der 1,99€ Variante gut fahren


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



andyblub schrieb:


> So oder so, ist Angeln richtig günstig geworden (gerätetechnisch). Wer mag, kann eben mal "reinschnuppern" und sich für einen Tag am Forellenteich oder für einen Urlaub eben eine fertige Billig-Kombo von Lidl, Aldi und co für 25-30€ gönnen und ist angelfertig. Vor 15 Jahren noch undenkbar, mit so wenig finanziellem Aufwand angelklar zu sein.
> 
> Wer regelmäßig fischt, wird auch irgendwann auf bessere Modelle umsteigen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wie bei Wein. Den Unterschied zwischen 1,99€-Wein und einer 10-20€ Flasche schmeckt nahezu jeder. Den Unterschied von einer 20€-Flasche zu einer 100€ Pulle erkennen nur die Wenigsten, wenn überhaupt, und manch einem ist die 20€ Flasche lieber. Wenn man aber nur mal "testen" möchte, ob Wein wirkt, der kann auch mit der 1,99€ Variante gut fahren


 
Das mit dem Wein ist ein schönes Beispiel!

Um das mal kurz mit Champagner weiter zu erzählen:

Kennt jemand den Test, bei dem der Boss eines der renommiertesten Champagnerunternehmen bei einer "Blind-Verkostung" den Discounter - Champagner fälschlich als "den eindeutig besten" (= seinen selbst produzierten!) herausgeschmeckt hat???...peinlich...peinlich!

Das fand´ich schon lustig!

...gerade vom "Experten" !

;O)

hihi - aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er es sich leisten kann & will!

Ernie


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

nö - bei mir nicht


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



andyblub schrieb:


> .
> Wer regelmäßig fischt, wird auch irgendwann auf bessere Modelle umsteigen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wie bei Wein. Den Unterschied zwischen 1,99€-Wein und einer 10-20€ Flasche schmeckt nahezu jeder. Den Unterschied von einer 20€-Flasche zu einer 100€ Pulle erkennen nur die Wenigsten, wenn überhaupt, und manch einem ist die 20€ Flasche lieber. Wenn man aber nur mal "testen" möchte, ob Wein wirkt, der kann auch mit der 1,99€ Variante gut fahren


 

Und genau da liegt der Hund oftmals begraben. Wenn ich mir schon diese verzückten, schnüffelnden Gesichter und Nasen ansehe, wie sie sich in einem "Ohh, was für ein erdiger Abgang, eine Mischung aus Kreidefelsen und Dünensand, fein unterlegt von einem zart-rosanen Himbeerbuket!" ergehen und möglichst wissende und erhabene Gesichter aufsetzen, weiß ich immer nicht, ob ich das Kotzen oder Lachen bekommen soll. 
So vieles ist reine Kopfsache und liegt näher am Bereich der Imagination denn der Realität.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Hund oftmals begraben. Wenn ich mir schon diese verzückten, schnüffelnden Gesichter und Nasen ansehe, wie sie sich in einem "Ohh, was für ein erdiger Abgang, eine Mischung aus Kreidefelsen und Dünensand, fein unterlegt von einem zart-rosanen Himbeerbuket!" ergehen und möglichst wissende und erhabene Gesichter aufsetzen, weiß ich immer nicht, ob ich das Kotzen oder Lachen bekommen soll.
> So vieles ist reine Kopfsache und liegt näher am Bereich der Imagination denn der Realität.


 
Das hat Hape Kerkeling auch für den Bereich der "Kunst" sehr schön mit "Hurz" demonstriert! (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJXsCZ67i4)

;O)

Alles Kopfsache!

Ernie


----------



## matchbox (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Moin,

ist es eventuell so, dass die meisten Leute einfach keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie im (Angel-) geschäft in der Hand halten. Bei der Masse an Waren wohl auch kein Wunder.
Und was macht man wenn man keine Ahnung hat? Man vertraut auf Marken.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Gemini (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Hund oftmals begraben. Wenn ich mir schon diese verzückten, schnüffelnden Gesichter und Nasen ansehe, wie sie sich in einem "Ohh, was für ein erdiger Abgang, eine Mischung aus Kreidefelsen und Dünensand, fein unterlegt von einem zart-rosanen Himbeerbuket!" ergehen und möglichst wissende und erhabene Gesichter aufsetzen, weiß ich immer nicht, ob ich das Kotzen oder Lachen bekommen soll.
> So vieles ist reine Kopfsache und liegt näher am Bereich der Imagination denn der Realität.



Sorry dass ich beim Thema Wein widersprechen muss... 
Ich hab zwei Kollegen in der Firma, der eine aus Italien, der andere aus Spanien. Wir haben Wine-Contest gemacht, Weisse bis 15.00Euro aus DE, IT und ES. 

Gewonnen hat mein Hofman Sauvignon Blanc vor Antinori und irgendeinem Spanier, wobei alle drei 'Tester' den Hofmann auf 1 hatten.

Genauso kann man vor allem bei Kleinteilen qualitativ extreme Unterschiede feststellen, ebenso bei Kunstködern. 

Ich stimme zu dass der Unterschied zwischen einer Rolle um 100.00 Euro und einer um 250.00€ Euro zumindest am Anfang nicht gravierend ist aber dazu haben Tioz und Ernie meine Sicht schon ganz ausführlich und treffend beschrieben wie ich finde, nur bei der Weingeschichte mag ich nicht zustimmen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Gemini schrieb:


> nur bei der Weingeschichte mag ich nicht zustimmen


 

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass manch edler Tropfen nicht besser ist als ein Allerweltswein, aber dieses nah-orgasmusartige "Oh Schatz, den _MUSST_ du probieren...", das so manche(r) Fetischist(in) in Sachen Wein so zum besten gibt, stellt mich vor Rätsel...|uhoh:

Aber eventuell wird da auch so manches kompensiert...:q


----------



## Case (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Kommt drauf an wofür man die Marke eigentlich braucht.

Der Eine genießt seine Marken weil er einfach überzeugt ist, gutes Gerät in der Hand zu haben und vielleich auch noch etwas stolz drauf ist, sich diesen Luxus gegönnt zu haben.

Der Andere braucht die Marke um in seinem Umfeld mithalten zu können. Und da wirds dann problematisch. Marken und Modelle, die gerade trendy sind, wechseln in schnellem Rhytmus. 
Und um da mithalten zu können, wird das zum Fetischismus und das Angelgerät wird vornehmlich zum Prestigeobjekt. 

Case


----------



## Boendall (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Wein ist definitiv sehr vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig.

Ich kaufe meinen im Burgenland bei einem Weinbauern, der in der gleichen Region wie ein Nobelvinzer seine Gärten hat.

Da spielt eben nicht nur die Region mit, sondern auch andere Umstände. Während der Nobelvinzer in seinen Be-/Vertrieb und Expansion investiert hat und natürlich auch dementsprechen bei der Bank Geld aufgenommen hat, ist der Betrieb des anderen Weinbauern über Generationen gewachsen, zusätzliche Gärten wurden nur gekauft, wenn das Geld vorhanden war und jemand den Grund gerade hergegeben hat. Beide wollen natürlich verdienen der Nobelvinzer verlangt eben ab 20€ für eine Flasche, weil er ja dementsprechend investiert hat, während der Andere auch schon ab 4€ Weine im Angebot hat. Natürlich kostest auch beim günstigen eine Beerenauslese dementsprechend, ABER man bezahlt eben nicht den Namen und somit immer noch günstiger als beim Nobelvinzer mit obwohl die Produkte gleichwertig sind.

Somit sind die 2 komplett verschieden aufgestellt. Der eine gibt Unmengen für Marketing etc. aus und beim Anderen bekommt man guten Wein (mir schmeckt er) recht günstig, dafür muss man eben zu ihm fahren und direkt kaufen und kann seinen Wein nicht überall kaufen.

Wenn die Flasche Weißwein zwischen 4 und 8€ kostet überlege ich mir nicht ob ich draus Mischung (Schorle für Nichtösterreicher) machen soll, sondern ich machs einfach, denn nur aus etwas Guten, kann was Gutes werden.

Ziemlich ähnlich ists beim Angeln.
Man muss nicht auf gute Qualität verzichten, aber vor allem beim Kleinkram (wie vorher beschrieben) kann mit etwas Einbfallsreichtum sparen ohne dass man deswegen gleich das Risiko auf sich nimmt einen Fisch nach dem anderen, aufgrund von schlechten Material, zu verlieren.

Bei Haken würde ich wiederrum nicht sparen. Hatte beim Aldi Zubehör ein Päckchen die nach dem ersten Verlorenen Fisch direkt in die Tonne wanderten, weil alle Haken spröde waren und bei geringster Belastung gebrochen sind.


----------



## Fabiasven (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Meine Erfahrung hier im Board ist, jedesmal wenn jemand ne Rute oder Rolle sucht heisst es gleich Shimano!

Wenn jemand seine Sachen vorstellt die er sich zulegen will, z.B. ne Combio für zusammen 100€ wird gleich was von Shimano für 300€ angepriesen.

Wie kann man nur so geil auf Shimano sein'? Mag sein das Shimano gut ist, aber es gibt auch andere tolle Marken.

Warum z.B. landet ne Red Arc von Spro für um die 90€ immer wieder auf dem 1. Platz, während ne Stella für um die 400€ nur 2. wird?

Ich such mir mein Gerät nach Preis/Leistung sowie für den entsprechenden Gewässertyp aus. Marke egal, hauptsache es taugt was. Das Aussehen interresiert weder die anderen am Wasser noch die Fische.


----------



## Boendall (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass manch edler Tropfen nicht besser ist als ein Allerweltswein, aber dieses nah-orgasmusartige "Oh Schatz, den _MUSST_ du probieren...", das so manche(r) Fetischist(in) in Sachen Wein so zum besten gibt, stellt mich vor Rätsel...|uhoh:
> 
> Aber eventuell wird da auch so manches kompensiert...:q


 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass manche sich eben ein "den find ich gut" zuwenig ist.

Wenn du mal solche Leute in der Runde hast kommt beim nächsten Tropfen immer gut eine Behauptung wie:

"Hmmmm 2008 Nordhang, Lehmboden, geerntet bei Vollmond. In einem Bottich auf Eichenholz von der 24 jährigen Tochter und der 53 Frau des Winzers gestampft. Leichter Hornhautgeschmack der 53 jährigen, ich glaube auch eine Note von beginnenden Fußpilz zu schmecken, kann allerdings nicht beurteilen ob von der Mutter oder der Tochter."

(Allerdings nur wenn sie Spass verstehen#6)

Nebenbei natürlich schmatzen und das Glas schön wenden und immer wieder riechen, wie es die Profis so machen eben.


Ich hatte mal in Irland eine Whiskyverkostung, man schmeckt wirklich die feinen Unterschiede, ALLERDINGS muss man die als Laie die Whiskeys direkt vergleichen, dann schmeckt der eine sowohl rauchiger als der andere etc.

Es ist sicher was dran an den ganzen Wein/Whisky etc. Kennern, allerdings interessiert mich das nicht. Ich hab mein eigenes Bewertungssystem und das kennt "Schmeckt" und "Schmeckt nicht". Ich weiß ist sehr binär, aber ich komm damit über die Runden|supergri.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ich hab mein eigenes Bewertungssystem und das kennt "Schmeckt" und "Schmeckt nicht". Ich weiß ist sehr binär, aber ich komm damit über die Runden|supergri.


 

So machts mein Hund auch!
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Klinke (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Das ist durchaus übertrieben was manche da so am Gewässer auffahren. Ich halte es für mich persönlich gerne günstig, aber ich achte dabei doch sehr darauf das mir das betreffende optisch gefällt und ich vor allem damit mit Spass angeln kann. Ich gehe aber genauso auch mal angeln und leg Opas Glasfaser-Rute mit Pose und Wurm auf nen Aal aus. Einfach "Old-School", das Teil ist einfach urig. |supergri Und gelacht habe ich bestimmt ne Stunde als letztes Jahr folgendes passierte: mega-equipte "Karpfenspezialisten" mit allem Brimbamborium errichteten ihre Ministadt direkt neben uns, Ihre Leinen wurden natürlich quer über den See gespannt das uns so gerade mal ein kleines Feld für unsere Aktivitäten blieb, jeder Köder wurde einzeln mit nem Boot in mindestens 100m Entfernung versenkt, nachdem 5 kg Futter gewässert wurden in Spicy, fishy, fruity und was weiß ich für Tastes und die ganze Nacht blieben Ihre Pieper stumm. Im Morgengrauen tauchte die Pose an Opas Glasfaserstecken ab und nach nem 5min Drill hielt ich einen Spiegler von 15Pfd im Arm...gefangen auf nen Wurm einen Meter vom Ufer entfernt...


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Hi,

warum fährt wohl jemand einen fetten V8 Ami-Schlitten, der viel säuft? Weil's Spaß macht und weil er es sich leisten kann.

Warum gehen wir angeln? Ebenfalls weil's Spaß macht ... wenn jemand mit günstigem Gerät Spaß hat, ist es doch OK und wenn er wirklich (!!!) über der Marke und dem Preis steht, braucht er sich auch nicht über die Angelfreunde mit höherwertigem Gerät aufregen und kann einfach weiterhin entspannt und zufrieden mit seinem Zeug angeln gehen. Diese entspannte Einstellung spiegelt dieser Thread aber nur bedingt wieder 

Warum wird da immer gleich Marken-Gehabe, Angeberei, kleiner Schwanz, usw. hineininterpretiert? Neid?

Sicher gibt es Leute, die sich nur über materielle Dinge darstellen wollen/können, aber die entpuppen sich meist rel. schnell als "Luftpumpen", wenn sie das teure Auto nicht fahren können oder am Wasser ohne Plan herumstümpern. Das entlockt mir höchstens ein müdes Lächeln, aber darüber aufregen? #d

Leben und leben lassen, etwas mehr Toleranz und jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch prima, wenn man sichs aussuchen kann, weils alles gibt..



Das ist für mich der zentrale Satz - jeder wie er selber möchte und für richtig hält!

Bei manchen Sachen lege ich Wert auf "marken" oder habe allgemein höhere Anforderungen, bei anderen ist es mir egal. Muss jeder für sich und den eigenen Bedarf selber rausfinden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich beziehe mcih ejtzt einfach mal hauptsächlich aufsSpinnfischen , würde da sagen das das beste preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Ruten oder Rollen jewails so im Bereich 60 -120€ liegt.
In dem bereich bekommt man schon sehr gutes Funktionales Gerät (extrem Anwendungen mal ausgenommen) .
Bei Baitcastern zahlt man für die Rolle hierzulande noch etwas mehr würd sagen 100-200€ .

Ab diesem Punkt ist von der Leistungsverbesserung her nicht mehr allzuviel zu machen , man zahlt hier also für etwas mehr "Leistung" gleich wesentlich mehr Geld (wobei meiustens auch noch eine geilere Optik dazukommt).

Da muss halt jeder für sich selbst überlege ob ihm das Wert ist oder nicht. 
Ich persönlich fische fast ausschließlich Gerät das wesentlich über dem oben genannten Preissegment liegt (wobei ich auch viel gebraucht kaufe). Mir ist die schönere Optik und die bessere performance das ganze halt wert und fertig.

Diese Kommentare mit Ego aufpolieren oder "Schwanzverlängerung" könnt ihr euch allerdings verkneifen ,ich begegne hier recht selten anderen Anglern am Wasser und die meisten von denen wären auch nciht in der Lage den Unterschied zwischen ner Steez Topgun + TD Ito  und irgendner billig Balzer Kombo zu erkennen.
ich kauf den kram also einfach weils mir gefällt und nicht um mich damit vor anderen zu profilieren.

Bei Kleinteilen seh ichs erst recht so , ich zahl doch nciht Arschviel für Rute und Rolle umd dann am Wirbel etc. zu sparen.

Grade bei Haken ist der unterschied zwischen nem 08/15 Drilling und z.B. nem hochwertigem Owner gewaltig.


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Warum gehen wir angeln? Ebenfalls weil's Spaß macht ... wenn jemand mit günstigem Gerät Spaß hat, ist es doch OK und wenn er wirklich (!!!) über der Marke und dem Preis steht, braucht er sich auch nicht über die Angelfreunde mit höherwertigem Gerät aufregen und kann einfach weiterhin entspannt und zufrieden mit seinem Zeug angeln gehen. Diese entspannte Einstellung spiegelt dieser Thread aber nur bedingt wieder



Jupp, da hast Du völlig recht. Ich persönlich kann gut damit leben, wer sich tottragen will oder den Preis eines Kleinwagens investieren...bitte...da hält sich mein Neid in Grenzen und manche sind wirklich Experten und können angeln. Aber das liegt bei denen nicht am Gerät, sondern weil sie was können und die machen davon nicht viel her...

Nur gibts grade unter den hier sog. "Fetischisten" gern Leute bei denen ein Treff am Wasser so abläuft. Ich sitz im schönen Brandenburger Land mit ner Matche und ner Rute mit kleinem Köfi am Wasser, es beißen Brassen auf Wurm und gelegentlich schöne Barsche auf Köfi...ein rundum gelungener Tag.

Er:"Schon was gefangen?" "Jo, Barsche und Brassen beißen!" Er "Iih, also ich geh nur auf Räuber." Ich "Was ist ein Barsch?" Er: "Na einen ordentlichen Hecht kriegst Du mit den Ruten eh nicht raus"

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Selber stakste er natürlich wie ein Model aus dem Angelkatalog rum...!! Ich glaub, um solche Leute gehts hier.


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Steez Topgun + TD Ito  und irgendner billig Balzer Kombo zu erkennen.



Und genau wenn jetzt einer kommt und mir erzählt, was ich für nen Schrott habe, da könnte ich...leben und leben lassen ist das Zauberwort...gilt natürlich für beide Seiten...ich würde mir Deine Ausrüstung neidfrei ansehen und mit meiner Exori weiter blinkern...


----------



## padotcom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Ich unterstelle niemandem, der mit billigem Zeug los zieht, das er nicht angeln kann oder nur kleine Fische fängt. Genauso wenig kauf ich mir höherpreisiges Zeug um eines meiner Körperteile optisch zu verlängern.

Warum ich mehr Geld für Tackle ausgebe? Weil ich es kann und es mir unheimlich Spaß bringt.


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle niemandem, der mit billigem Zeug los zieht, das er nicht angeln kann oder nur kleine Fische fängt. Genauso wenig kauf ich mir höherpreisiges Zeug um eines meiner Körperteile optisch zu verlängern.
> 
> Warum ich mehr Geld für Tackle ausgebe? Weil ich es kann und es mir unheimlich Spaß bringt.




Mit der Einstellung kann ich leben...ich seh es genau andersrum:
Ich unterstelle niemandem, der mit teurem Zeug los zieht, das er nicht angeln kann oder nur kleine Fische fängt. Genauso wenig, daß er das nur hat, um eines seiner Körperteile zu verlängern.

Warum ich billige Ausrüstung kaufe? Weil ich damit unheimlich Spaß am Angeln habe und weil ich mein Geld auch für was anderes brauch. :m


----------



## padotcom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung kann ich leben...ich seh es genau andersrum:
> Ich unterstelle niemandem, der mit teurem Zeug los zieht, das er nicht angeln kann oder nur kleine Fische fängt. Genauso wenig, daß er das nur hat, um eines seiner Körperteile zu verlängern.
> 
> Warum ich billige Ausrüstung kaufe? Weil ich damit unheimlich Spaß am Angeln habe und weil ich mein Geld auch für was anderes brauch. :m


 
Genau! Und wenn das alle so locker sehen würden, wäre alles geschmeidig. Kann gar nicht verstehen, das einer bei einem anderen damit Probleme hat. Wir ziehen oft gemeinsam los und ich hab noch nie mitbekommen, das das ein Reibepunkt ist. Jeder so wie er möchte und gemeinsam Spaß haben.:vik:


----------



## olaf70 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Oft ist es ja auch so: Ich brauch z.B. "unbedingt" eine neue Spinnrute.
Dann geh ich in den Laden und steh erstmal vor gefühlten 5.000 Ruten, dann kommt Willi Wichtig seines Zeichens Angelgerätefachverkäufer mit Diplom und Auszeichnung. Dieser wittert in mir ein dankbares Opfer seiner Verkaufsstrategie: "Kann ich Dir helfen?"
Ich: "Nö,ich guck nur."
Er: "Dann guck mal hier,die neue Sushimano Gummifischpeitsche. Nur vom Feinsten!"
Ich: "Was Kost die?"
Er: "380,-Euro"
Ich: "......"
Er: "Ich hab aber auch was günstigeres"
So geht es dann ja meistens weiter bis man reelles gfunden hat oder den Laden verlässt.Ist ja auch vom Verkäufer zu verstehen,an den hochpreisigen Markengeräten macht er für den selben oder weniger Beratungsaufwand mehr Umsatz.

Außerdem glaube ich,daß Angelgeräte als Statussymbol oder Potenzersatz nur bedingt brauchbar sind.


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Genau! Und wenn das alle so locker sehen würden, wäre alles geschmeidig. Kann gar nicht verstehen, das einer bei einem anderen damit Probleme hat. Wir ziehen oft gemeinsam los und ich hab noch nie mitbekommen, das das ein Reibepunkt ist. Jeder so wie er möchte und gemeinsam Spaß haben.:vik:



Das Leute damit Probleme haben, liegt weitgehend an einer Minderheit von "Experten", die sich an jedem Gewässer aufführen, als ob es ihrs wäre und prollen, protzen und ne große Fre...haben...und damit meine ich nicht allein die Leute von der Karpfenfraktion, sondern genauso ausschwärmende Spinn- oder Stipp "Experten" (bei uns bevorzugt aus Berlin), die den "Landeiern" mal so richtig zeigen wollen, was für tolle Angler se sind...was sich allerdings hauptsächlich in ihren Gerätekisten zeigt, weniger an den Fängen.

Es gibt durchaus Leute mit sehr teurem Gerät, die ich als Angler und Freunde sehr schätze. Und da sind Karpfenangler, Stipper und Allrounder wie ich dabei...


----------



## mlkzander (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Tisie hat es absolut treffend beschrieben

by the way: habt ihr mal dran gedacht, das teure hersteller auch in der lage sind durch die mehreinnahmen (die wie manche meinen übertrieben sind) innovative neue dinge zu entwickeln und auf den markt zu bringen?

ohne die hättet ihr (die auf billige nachahmer stehen) auch nichts neues

ps: so ist es auch mit autos usw. usw.
wer auf zb. dacia logan steht (meinetwegen jeder was er will) darf doch bitte
schön nicht die neuste (sicherheits oder motoren) technik erwarten

die können eben nichts entwickeln, weil schlicht der "markenaufschlag" fehlt

denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## KHof (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Solche Kommentare wie drei letzten meine ich!
Ich sehe hier ganz selten Sprüche die preiswerteres Gerät bzw. den Benutzer als übel darstellen (jedenfalls bei den Raubfischanglern, bei den anderen schau ich nicht...). 
Es ist doch kein Problem daß einige ihr Geld in ihrem Hobby versenken und andere in ein Motorrad!
Jedenfalls solange dafür keiner hungern muß.
Meiner Ansicht nach gibts hier gar keinen Fetischismus.

Klaus


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> Tisie hat es absolut treffend beschrieben
> 
> by the way: habt ihr mal dran gedacht, das teure hersteller auch in der lage sind durch die mehreinnahmen (die wie manche meinen übertrieben sind) innovative neue dinge zu entwickeln und auf den markt zu bringen?
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du auch mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Führer großer Firmen auf Druck der Aktionäre hin vor allem massiv auf Gewinnmaximierung hin arbeiten???

Das geht am besten, wenn man den Preis eines Produktes am Markt durch gutes Marketing (das ja anscheinend echt funktioniert!) möglichst weit über die Herstellungskosten bringt - so das die Gewinn-Marge maximiert wird.

;O)

Hey - es ist ein Hobby - und es soll Spaß machen - dem einen gefällt nunmal dieses und dem anderen jenes - warum sollte man sich deswegen anfeinden???

Jeder sucht sich sein Zeug nach individuellen Vorstellungen und Möglichkeiten aus und jut is!

Richtig oder falsch gibt es dabei nicht, weil jeder andere Bedürfnisse hat und befriedigt!

Warum immer dieses "schwarz/weiß" Denken???

Geht angeln - habt Spaß - egal ob mit einem Bambusstock, oder einer Gerte aus High-Tech-Material!

Ernie


----------



## mlkzander (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Führer großer Firmen auf Druck der Aktionäre hin vor allem massiv auf Gewinnmaximierung hin arbeiten???



was aber auch für kleine aktiengesellschaften und deren führer gilt.............. 

wenn man mal die gelder für die FE abzieht, sind die margen
der grossen und kleinen wohl etwa identisch

im übrigen hast du natürlich recht


----------



## Janbr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Genau das ist Marketing.

Um mal ein Beispiel aus meiner Welt zu nehmen.

Es gibt Brauereien, die eigentlich absolut geschmacksfreies Bier herstellen. Diese Biere sind absolut austauschbar. Sie haben keinen Charakter und niemand staoert sich am Geschmack, aber es gibt auch weniger die den Geschmack ueberagend finden (wenn blind verkostet), Aber diese Brauereien sponsoren Fussballteams, Formel 1 Staelle, Festivals usw.

Andere Brauereien sind bodenstaendige Brauereien, machen handwerklich gutes Bier aber haben einen schlechten Ruf als billig Bier. (Billig nur deshalb, weil sie sich das ganze Sponsoring und die Werbung sparen). Diese Biere werden heimlich gekauft und nach Aussage der meisten Biertrinker ist der Geschmack furchtbar.

Interessant sind hier Blindverkostungen. Ich hab schon haeufiger Freunde und bekannte 4 Biere verkosten lassen und sie in eine geschmackliche Reihenfolge bringen lassen. Es ist erstaunlich was dabei rauskommt. Viele sind sich ja nach eigener Aussage sicher das sie IHR Bier blind aus hunderten erkennen......

Genau das selbe denke ich ist es mit Angelgeraet. Man kauft halt neben dem Produkt auf viel Image mit und ganz ehrlich, was bringt es mir wenn die Angelfirma 25 Teams und 12 Hochseecups sponsort? Nix, deshalb werden die Geraete auch nicht besser (aber teurer).

Ich denke ein mind. Preis muss bei manchen Dingen sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man fuer 10 Euro eine qualitativ gute und leichte Fliegenrute hinbekommt. Aber muss sie deshalb 300 Euro kosten?

Aber darum geht es nicht, denn wie schon vorher gesagt, bringt mich auch ein Trabbi von A nach B, aber es macht halt im Porsche mehr Spass.

Gott sein dank sind wir eben aller unterschiedlich und bevorzugen verschiedenen Geraet in verschiedenen Preisklassen, sonst haetten wir naemlich nur noch EInheitsangeln.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Jose (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

was für 'ne frage.
soll doch jeder kaufen was er will, und wenns dann noch ne marke sein muss, dann eben löhnen.

das leben kann so einfach sein.
geht mir glatt am red arc vorbei.


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung hier im Board ist, jedesmal wenn jemand ne Rute oder Rolle sucht heisst es gleich Shimano!
> 
> Wenn jemand seine Sachen vorstellt die er sich zulegen will, z.B. ne Combio für zusammen 100€ wird gleich was von Shimano für 300€ angepriesen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir auch nie eine Spro Red Arc kaufen dann lieber eine Shimano in der Preisklasse oder Daiwa. Am Anfang wurde sie hier im Forum übar alles gehoben weil sie ach so toll war. Und nun? Nix mehr, weil die Rolle ein Bleder vom feinsten ist, sieht super aus, hält aber nicht so lange wie die anderen beiden Marken. 




mlkzander schrieb:


> Tisie hat es absolut treffend beschrieben
> 
> by the way: habt ihr mal dran gedacht, das teure hersteller auch in der lage sind durch die mehreinnahmen (die wie manche meinen übertrieben sind) innovative neue dinge zu entwickeln und auf den markt zu bringen?
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Dacia es ist Ranault der hinter dieser Marke steht, aber das Auto ist ein absolutes Vernunftauto mehr nicht. Die Kiste die fährt, und fährt, und fährt, und fährt, und muss nicht in eine teuere Werkstatt. Und verbrauchen tut sie auch nicht viel, weil sie keine 2 Tonne wiegt um einen dicken Motor haben zu müssen. Und dann kommen wir wieder zur Red Arc es ist ein schlechte Konstruktion die 9 Kugellager braucht um überhaupt leichtgängig zu laufen das schaffen andere Marken mit 3-4 Kugellagern und sind noch leichtgängiger als diese.


Aber jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht und kauft danach. Für mich kommt die Marke Spro, Zebco oder die mit dem schwarzem Raubmordvogel nicht ins Haus, weil ich zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Ich kaufe mir eher was von anderen Marken, die mich noch nie im Stich gelassen haben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Aber jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht und kauft danach. Für mich kommt die Marke Spro, Zebco oder die mit dem schwarzem Raubmordvogel nicht ins Haus, weil ich zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Ich kaufe mir eher was von anderen Marken, die mich noch nie im Stich gelassen haben.



Du kannst Dir sicher sein, auch beiden anderen Marken und in der höchsten Preisklasse wirst Du nicht immer zu 100% zufrieden sein. 

Es gibt gute Sachen die billig sind und als No-Name verkauft werden, und schlechte Artikel mit gutem Label. Nicht die Marke entscheidet, sondern das Produkt.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

die Red Arc ist so ein schönes Beispiel für den Markenwahn.Wie oft mußte man hier lesen...unbedingt Probekurbeln,wegen der vielen Montagsmodelle!

Bitte, wie kann ein Rollenhersteller, welcher offenbar seinen Fertigungsprozeß NICHT im Griff hat, mit der Rolle des Jahres ausgezeichnet werden?

mich erinnert das ein biss'l an,,des Kaisers neue Kleider''

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Janbr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Schleien Stefan

Das ist wohl wahr.

Aber es gibt auch einfach Preise, die einfach zu niedrig sind um Qualitaet zu produzieren.

Ich kann einfach nicht erwarten, das eine Kohlefaserrute, die 60 g wiegt, fuer 10 Euro produzierbar ist. D.h., wenn ich eine solche Rute fuer den Preis kaufe, wird wohl an der Qualitaet was nicht stimmen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## TioZ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Zum Thema Luxus-Ruten und Rollen..

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Dezember nen ganz cooles Erlebnis auf den Bodden. Ich war mit Team Boddenangeln unterwegs.
3 Männekiken + Guide und niemand kannte den Anderen. Ich hatte mit 100 km die kürzeste Anreise, der zweite musste 500 und der dritte fast 900 km zurücklegen um nach Rügen zu kommen.

Der Tag lief super, jeder hat gefangen und die Verteilung der Fische  auf die Mitfahrer passte auch. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir Fotos von 16! Hechten auf der Knipse, wobei 2 mehr als nen meterzehn und fast genau 12 Kg hatten.

Ausrüstungstechnisch war alles vertreten. Ich mit ner Diaflash und ner Daiwa Caldia, der ältere Herr vom Bodensee mit ner Stella und nem Luxusknüppel, welchen ich nicht mal vom Namen her kannte und der dritte Mann mit ner günstigeren, aber grundsoliden Combo.

Zum Abend hin kannte man sich dann ja auch ein wenig besser und wurde lockerer.. man hatte ja schließlich nen tollen Angeltag zusammer verlebt und ich fragte, mehr so durch die Blume und in Erwartung einer eventuellen Abfuhr, ob ich mal nen paar Würfe mit der Stella machen dürfte. 
Ganz selbstverständlich bekam ich ,die mit Sicherheit sauteure Ausrüstung, in die Hand gedrückt und ich muss sagen, das Zeug ist schon ne Klasse für sich. 
Mal davon ab, dass mir die Charakteristik der Rute nicht so sehr lag, ne echt tolle Combo die der gute Mann da fischte. 
Es fühlte sich alles sehr wertig an, die Rolle dreht fast von selbst, wirkte sehr filigran und trotzdem nicht "spielig". 
Kein Spiel in den Lagern, kein Knirschen und Knarren, seidenweicher Lauf. Schon irgendwie nen kleiner Traum.

Meine Caldia war auch mal so.. oder so ähnlich, aber nach geschätzten 1000 Stunden am Wasser ist diese schon nen Stück weit weg von diesem Feeling. 

Ist Sie dadurch für mich schlechter.. nein, fang ich damit weniger Fisch.. nein, würd ich 4 Caldia´s gegen eine Stella tauschen.. hm.. wahrscheinlich auch das nicht aber es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, den Gummifisch mal mit einer solchen Rolle durch die Gegend zu scheuchen und auch sie hat definitiv ihre Berechtigung. 

Der Besitzer der Stella hatte übrigens auch seinen Spaß mit meiner Angel, war von der Aktion meine Rute begeistert und spielte mit dem Gedanken sich was gleiches oder ähnliches zu besorgen.

Ich will sagen, gerade bei der "Hardware", sprich Rute und Rolle, ist der Mehrpreis meistens auch spürbar, was aber bitte nicht mit Erfolg oder Misserfolg am Gewässer verwechselt werden sollte.. zumindest bis an eine gewisse Grenze. 
Die Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen ner wahnsinnig teuren und ner wahnsinnig wahnsinnig teuren Rolle verschwimmen dann mit Sicherheit aber irgendwann und es wird zu Glaubensfrage.

Ich würde nach meinem jetzigen Standpunkt keine 600 € für ne Rolle ausgeben, kann aber Leute die dies tun sehr gut verstehen und würde niemanden aufgrund seiner Ausrüstung als "Spinner" abstempeln. 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Achso, noch mal was zum Thema..

ich bin glaub ich son typischer Stammkunde. Wenn man mich einmal verärgert hat wirds sehr sehr schwer mich als Kunde zurückzugewinnen. 
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich, bei guten Erfahrungen, dann auch sehr treu und kann auch über eventuell anfallende Mehrkosten hinwegsehen und fang nicht an mit irgendwelchen Unbekannten rumzuexperimentieren.

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das die besten Eigenschaften für nen ausgeglichenen Markt sind aber so bin ich halt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## hulkhomer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Hat nicht irgendjemand in seiner Signatur, dass egal bei welchem Thema irgendwann die Red Arc kommt :q


----------



## Borg (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Wo ist denn das Problem? Soll doch jeder den Hersteller kaufen, den er mag und fertig! Was interessiert es mich, was andere Leute über meine Ausrüstung denken?#c

Wenn jemand bzgl. eventueller "Günstiger-Produkte" angesprochen wird und sich darüber aufregt, drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass derjenige nur angepisst darüber ist, weil er sich auch lieber was Hochpreisiges kaufen möchte, es aber nicht kann. Das widerum kann er aber dem s. g. Markenfetischist nicht zum Vorwurf machen! Der kann auch nichts dafür, dass er sich hochpreisiges Equipement leisten kann und der Andere eben net. Sprich, da kommt der pure Neid zum Vorschein! 

Und das ist mir schon ganz oft aufgefallen in diversen Anglerforen. Da versuchen die "Günstigangler" mit aller Gewalt zu erklären, dass Ihre Rolle für 25,- € die Tollste und Beste ist und dass man dämlich ist, wenn man sich eine für 150,- € kaufen würde. Das wäre nur Geldmacherei der grossen Hersteller und die lassen eh alle im gleichen Werk bauen, und und und. Letztendlich stellt sich dann aber raus, dass sie sich eigentlich auch viel lieber die für 150,- € kaufen würden, aber halt net die Kohle dafür haben. Sie aber sofort kaufen würden, wenn sie sie hätten!

Ich handhabe das eher nach dem Motto "Was stört's die Eiche, wenn die Sau sich an ihr reibt?".... 

Mir ist das sowas von Latte womit einer angelt, hauptsache man hat Spass zusammen am Wasser und fängt!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

@Borg

das ist sicherlich oft ein Grund.Andersrum jedoch genauso...ein hochpreisiges Modell wird in den Himmel gelobt,komme was wolle...denn es war ja so teuer,da muß es einfach Besser sein.

die Wahrheit liegt wahrscheinlich wie so oft, irgendwo in der Mitte. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Nabend,


> Zum Abend hin kannte man sich dann ja auch ein wenig besser und wurde lockerer.. man hatte ja schließlich nen tollen Angeltag zusammer verlebt und ich fragte, mehr so durch die Blume und in Erwartung einer eventuellen Abfuhr, ob ich mal nen paar Würfe mit der Stella machen dürfte.
> Ganz selbstverständlich bekam ich ,die mit Sicherheit sauteure Ausrüstung, in die Hand gedrückt und ich muss sagen, das Zeug ist schon ne Klasse für sich.


 
Haha......... sowas ähnliches hab ich auch schon durch. Einen völlig Fremden am Teich getroffen - mit ihm zusammen eine Stelle beangelt und über Gott und die Angelwelt gesabbelt. Kurz gesagt , ich hab dann auchmal seine mega teure Rute + Rolle testen dürfen. Einfach nur geil!! Das gab fast ne feuchte Hose.. Spaßfaktor ohne Ende.. 
Ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht , vernünftig oder nicht , notwendig oder nicht - mir kakk egal - wenn ich das Geld hätte - den Spaß würde ich mir gönnen!!

Ps. Nebenbei, wir hatten beide in unser gemeinsamen Zeit am Gewässer nicht mal nen Zupfer....


----------



## Borg (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Borg
> 
> das ist sicherlich oft ein Grund.Andersrum jedoch genauso...ein hochpreisiges Modell wird in den Himmel gelobt,komme was wolle...denn es war ja so teuer,da muß es einfach Besser sein.
> 
> ...



Ja, damit hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht! Ich denke, jeder versucht das von ihm benutzte Equipement hochzuloben. Wäre es anders, müsste er ja zugeben, dass er einen Haufen Geld für einen Haufen Mist ausgegeben hat.....den Schneid haben die Wenigsten! 

Aus meiner Berufserfahrung heraus weiss ich, dass dieser Markenfetischismus ausschliesslich auf Subjetivität und Manipulation des Einzelnen beruht....sonst würde Werbung z. B. überhaupt nicht funktionieren! . Aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt was Negatives, denn dadurch wird der Markt belebt und so funktioniert unsere Wirtschaft. Wäre das nicht so, gäb es nur einen Hersteller für Ruten und einen für Rollen...oder Einen für Beides.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Andal (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Nein, ich habe jetzt die neun Seiten nicht gründlich gelesen und sie nur mal eben so überflogen. Aber trotzdem wird jetzt abgesenft:

Ich denke mal, dass es keinen wirklichen Marken-Fetischismus im klasschen Sinne bei Angelgeräten gibt. Dann stünde ja das schiere Objekt im Vordergrund und nicht mehr das Angeln per se. So weit wirds ein echter Angler sicherlich nicht treiben und wers dennoch tut, der ist irgendwie kein echter Angler mehr.

Ja ich lege wert auf die optimale Qualität. Die finde ich zwangsläufig eher bei den renomierten und meist höherpreisigen Marken, denn bei den Billigheimern. Nicht immer, aber ziemlich sicher. Es ist wohl wahr, dass z.B. Fox gutes Geld kostet. Dafür biete die Marke aber auch in sehr weiten Bereichen wirklich etwas dafür. Fox ist eben nicht nur Karpfengerät, was viele übersehen. Daneben gibt es aber auch Marken, die ich jetzt ganz bewußt nicht nenne, die relativ viel verkaufen, was mehr Schein als Sein ist und die sich dafür den Namen versilbern lassen.

So richtig billiges Zeug kann ebenso gut seinen Zweck erfüllen. Ein schnödes Birnenblei kann gar nicht billig genug sein, um perfekt zu arbeiten; schließlich muss es ja nur untergehen. Schrotblei dagegen ist schon wieder ganz was anders. Was nützt mir die Spenderdose zu -,49 €, wenn die Schrote steinhart und nicht gewogen sind? Also kaufe ich mir perfektes Blei, kaufe ich Dinsmore-Schrote, die ein vielfaches kosten, aber eben perfekt kalibriert und butterweich sind! Bei Posen, Wirbeln, Schnüren... überall das gleich Spiel.

Bei den Ruten wirds schon ein bisserl schwieriger, eine schlüssige Erklärung zu finden. Ein Stöckchen aus der Klasse 50,- bis 100,- € wird mit Sicherheit bestens seinen Zweck erfüllen und bei sachgemäßer Anwendung ein Anglerleben lang halten. Trotzdem ist es schon ein schlecht in Worte zu fassendes Gefühl, eine handgefertigte Rute zu fischen und obendrein zu wissen, dass es sie nur einmal und nur für mich gibt. Das Ego und die Seele fischen halt auch immer ein bisschen mit.

Vor über 15 Jahren warb die Fahrradzubehörfirma Bell mit folgendem Slogan für Helme: "If you have a five Dollar haed, wear a five Dollar helmet!" - Ich denke, das trifft es haargenau. Jeder findet für seine Einstellung zum Angeln seine eigene Wertigkeit und damit ist die Sache eigentlich geritzt.

Und wenn jeder wirklich ehrlich zu sich selber ist, dann wird er mir zustimmen, dass es schön ein tolles Gefühl ist, wenn man Besitzer ist!


----------



## Janbr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

@ Andal



> Ich denke mal, dass es keinen wirklichen Marken-Fetischismus im klasschen Sinne bei Angelgeräten gibt. Dann stünde ja das schiere Objekt im Vordergrund und nicht mehr das Angeln per se. So weit wirds ein echter Angler sicherlich nicht treiben und wers dennoch tut, der ist irgendwie kein echter Angler mehr


 
Da kennst du mich aber schlecht. Natuerlich angle ich. Natuerlich benutze ich meine Ausruestung, aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube ich koennte die naechsten 300 Jahren locker mit meinen Fliegen und Spinnern ueberstehen.

Fuer mich sind solche Dinge mehr als nur Werkzeug, fuer mich sind es eben auch collectibles, Sammlerobjekte. Es macht mir Spass die Dinger zu sammeln, auch wenn ich weiss, ich kann sie gar nicht alle fischen.

Aber ich denke (oder hoffe) es geht hier vielen so. Es geht bei manchen Anschaffungen gar nicht um die Vernunft, es geht um das "haben wollen".

Ich kann natuerlich meinen Fisch (wenn ich es denn taete) natuerlich mit einem Hammerstiel betaeuben, oder eben einen Priest hernehmen, der einfach schoen in der Hand liegt und auch noch gut aussieht.

Ich kann meinen Fisch mit einem 9,95.- Messer mit Plastikgriff filetieren oder eben das handgeschmiedete Messer mit selbsgewuergtem Schlangenhautgriff verwenden. 

Irgendwie kommt da halt neben dem Jagdtrieb (fischen) der Sammler bei mir durch....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gunnar. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



> Ich denke mal, dass es keinen wirklichen Marken-Fetischismus im klasschen Sinne bei Angelgeräten gibt. Dann stünde ja das schiere Objekt im Vordergrund und nicht mehr das Angeln per se. So weit wirds ein echter Angler sicherlich nicht treiben und wers dennoch tut, der ist irgendwie kein echter Angler mehr.


Na ganz so sieht die Realität nun nicht aus. Es gibt sie schon die Angler deren gesamtes Material nur aus einer Marke besteht. Unterschiedlich sind lediglich die Gründe. Bei einem ist es nur ne harmlose Macke , der anderewiederum ist felsenfest überzeugt das nur diese Marke den Erfolg bringt.Nervend wird es dann  wenn zB. der zweite jeden unbedingt mit seiner Einstellung missionieren will.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Vorsicht!

Ein Fetischist würde sich beispielsweise ausschließlich "Meier-Produkte" kaufen, weil die ihn, unabhängig von der eigentlichen Funktion fesseln, sogar erregen.

Was ihr meint, ist eine simple Nibelungentreue ohne Ansehen zu einer bestimmten Marke. Wenn man den überhaupt und/oder auch nur annähernd in die Nähe des Fetischisten rücken wollte, dann vielleicht noch über den Umweg der Qualität. Das haut aber auch wieder nicht so richtig hin, denn für einen Fetisch muss schon ein Objekt greifbar sein.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

@Andal

also in der Shimano/Fox-Fraktion meine ich schon ein paar klassische Fetischisten entdeckt zu haben. 

ist ja auch garnicht so verwerflich,so Mann nicht immer alle zu missionieren versuchte.

damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde,hier mal meiner 

Hardy Marksman Specialist 15ft. Float +Hardy Conquest+Drennan AlloyStick.
Ob man das unbedingt zum Trotting braucht?NÖ 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> also in der Shimano/Fox-Fraktion meine ich schon ein paar klassische Fetischisten entdeckt zu haben.



So wie den TE verstanden habe, ist genau das die Aussage die zu diesem Thread geführt hat.

Wenn hier jemand einen Ratschlag zum Kauf einer Rute oder Rolle stellt, kommt schnell die Shimano Empfehlung.

Mir geht es so wie Dir, ich benutze Ruten diverser Marken, oftmals auch Handgebaut. Wie in meinem ersten Posting zu diesem Thema schon geschrieben, die letzt Rutenanschaffung liegt bestimmt 10 Jahre zurück.

Zur Zeit bin ich am Rhein mit einer Century Armalite Spinn, selber aufgebaut, unterwegs. Die Rute ist dezent, Markenaufdruck kaum zu sehen und schon 15 Jahre alt.

Ich brauche keine "Marke" um mein Ansehen oder meine anglerischen Fähigkeiten unter Beweis zu stellen. Qualität ist mir aber schon wichtig, wie man sieht, hält auch jahrelang.

ABER, einige scheinen nur gut zu finden, wo Shimano oder Fox draufsteht. Ich will hier nichts gegen diese Marken sagen, eine Stella ist bestimmt ein Sahnestück unter den Rollen, für mich müsste da aber auch nicht Shimano draufstehen um damit glücklich zu werden.


----------



## Nolfravel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Andal schrieb:


> . Jeder findet für seine Einstellung zum Angeln seine eigene Wertigkeit und damit ist die Sache eigentlich geritzt.


 

Der Satz ist der Satz des Threads.
Angeln ist für mich zur Zeit der Wichtigste und Schönste Bestandteil meines Lebens.
Ich bin Schüler und single:q.
D.h. kein Weiber, die mich zulabern warum ich sooft angeln gehe.
Nur son paar Verwandte die mir immer wieder vorhalten, ich soll die Schule ernst nehmen.
Unser alter Deutschlehrer ist letzes Halbjahr in Rente gegangen.
Er schrieb uns kurz danach einen Brief, der letzte Satz hieß: Nehmt die Schule ernst, aber nicht zu ernst. Es gibt noch andere schöne Dinge im Leben.

Gut, jedenfalls ist angeln für mich einfach irre wichtig und ich verbringe jede freie Minute damit.
Das zeigt sich auch in meinem Gerät.
Vllt. hat mich aber auch das AB versaut:q.
Meine liebste Angellei ist die Meerforellenangelei, dort fische ich wohl auch meine schönste Combo.
Handmade Rute (lange für gespaart) und Shimano Rolle (Konfirmationsgeschenk:q)

Wie Andal dort schreib, ich denke jeder muss seine Wertigkeit fürs angeln finden. Meine ist für mich persönlich sehr hoch, da es für mich mehr als ein Hobby ist.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass teurer Angelkram oft auch einfach mehr Spaß macht.
Eine Rolle die super läuft udn ne leichte feine Rute ist der Hammer.
Als ich das erste Mal mit meiner 2.10Skelli und Rarenium Angeln war, grinste ich die erste halbe Stunde nur, ohne überhaupt was zu fangen.


Letzendlich hat das für mich nichts mit Markenfetischismus zu tun, sondern ist einfach eine Einstellung, wie viel man investieren möchte und/oder kann.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Jose (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

hmm, so viel zum zitieren ausgewählt, mit wem fang ich denn jetzt an?
andal, klar, weil einfach:


Andal schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe jetzt die neun Seiten nicht  gründlich gelesen...



@(R)andal -)) gehst du in profil >> einstellungen ändern >>Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen>> setzt du auf 40 beiträge, (nur noch 3 seiten lesen, echter fortschritt {JOKE})




hulkhomer schrieb:


> Hat nicht irgendjemand in seiner Signatur, dass egal bei welchem Thema irgendwann die Red Arc kommt :q



oh ja, ist ulli3d (dem geht die auch am arc vorbei)




Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Kurz gesagt , ich hab dann auchmal seine mega teure Rute + Rolle testen dürfen. Einfach nur geil!!...


bis auf die feuchte hose nachvollziehbar (inkontinenz?)

ICH (ähäm), geb nen schxxx auf marken.
brauch, will ich was, geh ich zum local dealer und nehm in die hand. haben mich alle belächelt, wenn ich als grund meiner kaufentscheidung gesagt habt "die spricht zu mir".
ich bin ja eh merkwürdig, sagt rubber duck, aber ich hab feines, wenn nicht feinstes tackle. ist mir doch egal was drauf steht, und (aber völlig unklug) ist mir doch egal, was das kostet, auch wenn ich es wirklich nicht dicke habe, gar nicht. ich fische heute noch mit ner 35 jahre alten rute wie am ersten tag (nur raffinierter) und treib so manchem die tränen in die augen. hat damals über 400,-DM gekostet, aua, ist saugeil, nicht oft erreichte qualität einfach. wenn ich aber gefragt werde welche marke oder so - ich muß auf den blank schauen, marke hat sich mir nixcht eingeprägt...

es gibt nicht DIE marke (außer für sammler... phhh), es gibt nur tackle, das 'zu dir spricht' oder eben nicht.

hab ich vielleicht vergessen zu erwähnen, 400,- auf 35 jahre macht pro jahr, ach, rechnet selber...

blaß geworden?


pp: ich halt den trööt nach wie vor für ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin ja eh merkwürdig, sagt rubber duck
> ...


|bigeyes...|kopfkrat...#c





by the way: es heißt "Fetischismu_*s*_", vllt. kann ein Mod das mal ändern?


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*

Um mal ein paar Namen in den Raum zu schmeissen, ich angel hauptsächlich mit DAM, Balzer, Berkley und Spro Artikeln. Hatte erst 2 Mitchellruten zum Feedern, die haben mir aber keinen Spaß gemacht (für -180g WG zu wabbelig + Einstegberingung). Bin dann auf die Cherrywutz 2 umgestiegen und hochzufrieden. #6


----------



## andy72 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



hecq schrieb:


> Sich angemessen auszudrücken liegt auch nicht jedem.
> 
> Klar gibt es auch die von dir beschriebenen Leute aber man kann doch nicht immer Negativbeispiele auf die Masse übertragen -sollte man als Angler doch wissen, haben wir doch mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen.
> 
> Deine Aussage zeugt eher von eigener Unzufriedenheit und Neid.




was soll an kurzem penis unangemessen sein^^ da hat sich wohl jemand in meiner aussage wiedererkannt und neidisch bin ich mal gleich gar nicht, geh mal auf mein profil und guck dir die fische an die ich mit meiner preiwerteren aber auch nicht billigen ausrüstung fange,ich glaube da wirst du dann eher neidisch, ich wollte aber eigentlich hier niemanden persönlich angreifen was ich auch nicht getan habe,ich wollte lediglich meinem unmut darüber zum ausdruck bringen wie sich hier im board so manche tacklediva verhält und vom verhalten am wasser maL ganz zu schweigen da sind leute bei mir im verein die auch ausrüstung für mehrere 1000 euro am wasser dabei haben aber kein geld für nen müllsack und nen aschenbecher,allerdings die oben erwähnte red arc wird auch ab donnerstag in meiner sitzkiepe zu hause sein, ist einfach ne top rolle zu nem angemessenen preis,leute die man gar nicht kennt aufgrund eines postings als neidisch und unzufrieden zu bezeichnen zeugt mal von totaler argumentbefreiung!


----------



## Tisie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Hi,

TioZ, Borg und Gunnar treffen den Punkt der Sache sehr gut #6 ... um einen Fisch zu Fangen, "braucht" es kein teures Gerät, ABER ich will in meiner knappen Freizeit am Wasser Spaß haben und das rechtfertigt für mich persönlich auch, den ein oder anderen Euro mehr ins Gerät zu investieren.



mlkzander schrieb:


> by the way: habt ihr mal dran gedacht, das teure hersteller auch in der lage sind durch die mehreinnahmen (die wie manche meinen übertrieben sind) innovative neue dinge zu entwickeln und auf den markt zu bringen?


Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt! Teamangler werden sicher werbewirksam genutzt, sind aber eben auch an der Entwicklung der Produkte beteiligt. Somit fließen Anforderungen vom Wasser ins Produkt, es werden Prototypen produziert, getestet, wieder verworfen, überarbeitet, wieder getestet, usw. - das muß finanziert werden!

Beispiel teure Japan-Wobbler: für viele unverständlich, einen Wobbler für 18€ zu kaufen, aber das sind eben auch kleine Meisterwerke der Technik, die perfekt laufen, usw. ... das schüttelt man nicht eben mal so aus dem Ärmel. Klar tut es auch ein billiger Nachbau, aber der ist nur billig, weil beim Kopieren eben kaum Entwicklungskosten anfallen. Ohne die teure Entwicklung der Originale gäbe es auch keine billigen Kopien!



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand einen Ratschlag zum Kauf einer Rute oder Rolle stellt, kommt schnell die Shimano Empfehlung.
> 
> ...
> 
> ABER, einige scheinen nur gut zu finden, wo Shimano oder Fox draufsteht. Ich will hier nichts gegen diese Marken sagen, eine Stella ist bestimmt ein Sahnestück unter den Rollen, für mich müsste da aber auch nicht Shimano draufstehen um damit glücklich zu werden.


Meiner Meinung nach hat die häufige Empfehlung von Shimano wenig mit "Markenfetischismus" zu tun. Den eigentlichen Grund hast Du schon genannt: mit der Rolle glücklich werden und das funktioniert mit 'ner Shimano i.d.R. ganz gut.

Ich bin immer offen für neues, schaue auch gerne mal links und rechts, probiere aus, ... fische z.B. auch Ruten (nicht Shimano ), die mich im Angebot ~40€ gekostet haben und am Wasser super in ihr Einsatzgebiet passen und viel Spaß bringen. Bei den Rollen lande ich aber irgendwie immer wieder bei Shimano (obwohl ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit einigen Modellen gemacht habe, aber das findet man bei jeder Marke).

Ich fange z.B. gerade mit der Baitcasterei an und habe mir zwei Multirollen gekauft: eine Shimano und eine Abu. Rate mal, welche besser verarbeitet ist, besser läuft, optisch und haptisch besser ist, konstruktiv besser durchdachte Detaillösungen hat, usw. obwohl sie zu marktüblichen Preisen ~50€ weniger kostet als die andere  ... der Name ist mir dabei egal, die praxisrelevanten Werte zählen!



andy72 schrieb:


> ... ich wollte lediglich meinem unmut darüber zum ausdruck bringen wie sich hier im board so manche tacklediva verhält und vom verhalten am wasser maL ganz zu schweigen da sind leute bei mir im verein die auch ausrüstung für mehrere 1000 euro am wasser dabei haben aber kein geld für nen müllsack und nen aschenbecher ...


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Es gibt auch genug Ar...löcher mit günstigem Gerät, die ihren Mist am Wasser liegen lassen. Ar...löcher sind sie nicht wegen ihrem günstigen (oder teuren) Gerät, sondern weil sie sich nicht benehmen!

Das ist auch das Problem, warum wie Berliner im Brandenburger Umland teilweise nicht gerne gesehen sind. Da benehmen sich ein paar Berliner daneben und schon entsteht ein super Feindbild unter dem alle anderen leiden müssen, die sich ordentlich verhalten (einem Freund von mir wurden z.B. schon Reifen zerstochen). Das ist absolut zum :v ... hat aber ursächlich überhaupt nichts mit dem Gerät und somit auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## andy72 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Es gibt auch genug Ar...löcher mit günstigem Gerät, die ihren Mist am Wasser liegen lassen. Ar...löcher sind sie nicht wegen ihrem günstigen (oder teuren) Gerät, sondern weil sie sich nicht benehmen!
> 
> Das ist auch das Problem, warum wie Berliner im Brandenburger Umland teilweise nicht gerne gesehen sind. Da benehmen sich ein paar Berliner daneben und schon entsteht ein super Feindbild unter dem alle anderen leiden müssen, die sich ordentlich verhalten (einem Freund von mir wurden z.B. schon Reifen zerstochen). Das ist absolut zum :v ... hat aber ursächlich überhaupt nichts mit dem Gerät und somit auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun.



da geb ich dir natürlich recht das tackle hat nur wenig mit dem verhalten am wasser zu tun, das war schon sehr verallgemeinernd,es heisst aber hier im board immer wieder "wie mit dem schrott traust du dich auf karpfen, hecht, waller etc zu angeln" kauf mal lieber rute xy oder rolle xy,oder schnur für 30 euro pro hundert meter und das ist mal wirklich klassischer markenwahn,10 anaconda karpfenhaken für 20 euro |uhoh: klar stehe ich auch auf gute qualität aber die ist in den meisten fällen auch für kleines geld zu haben,manche angler glauben sich mit edel tackle über andere erheben zu können und sind der meinung, das sich dadurch auch gleich ihre fähigkeiten verbessern, für mich sind am wasser alle gleich egal wie teuer die ausrüstung ist


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Dein Neid ist meine Anerkennung!


 

Häää?#q#q


Völlig unpassend, meinst nicht?




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Meine RedArcs laufen und laufen und laufen.

Entgegen jeder Meinung fische ich z.B. günstige Ruten von Mosella. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit denen.

Meine Takahama Spin hat mich gerade mal 30 € gekostet und hat ne sau geile Aktion, zuletzt wieder an einem 46er Barsch festgestellt.

Fazit:
Kauft euch was ihr für gut empfindet und gesteht das auch anderen zu.


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Häää?#q#q
> 
> 
> Völlig unpassend, meinst nicht?
> ...




Äääähhhhh nein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Nach den ersten zwei Seiten hatte ich diesen schon "Käsetrööt" verbucht.

Aber eins muss ich dann doch noch loswerden. . . . 

In meiner Kindheit, als das Angeln selbst noch wichtiger war als das Material (in der DDR) hielten wir schwere Ruten - leierten an Rollen, die heute nicht den Namen "Vibrator mit Kurbel" verdient hätten - und fingen Fische . . . 

Von daher, sei es geprägt durch den unfreiwilligen Verzicht oder die fehlende Liquidität, schau ich mir sehr genau an, was ich kaufe.

Meistens finde ich Gerät, welches sehr gut geeignet ist, ohne die Welt zu kosten. . . 

Natürlich hat jede "Markenfirma" echte Topprodukte im Angebot, nur bekommt man im mittleren Preissegment eben oft mehr Qualität wenn der Name nicht so wohlklingt.


*Markennamen sind absichtlich genannt!*


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Äääähhhhh nein!


 

Eben stand da auch noch was anderes, mein Lieber.


Das jetzige Posting ist passend:q.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Eben stand da auch noch was anderes, mein Lieber.
> 
> 
> Das jetzige Posting ist passend:q.
> ...




I know:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> *Eben stand da auch noch was anderes, mein Lieber.*
> 
> 
> Das jetzige Posting ist passend:q.
> ...





Fabiasven schrieb:


> I know:q




Könnt ihr das zu Hause im Bett auswerten?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das zu Hause im Bett auswerten?
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:




Neidisch?:q


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Neidisch?:q


 

:q:q:q


Aber jetzt hör ich auf den Thread zu zerlabern:q.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Neidisch?:q




Nix liegt mir ferner . . :q:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## depasch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Ist euch eigentlich klar das es kaum noch einen Produzenten ausserhalb von Ostasien gibt???? egal ob deutsche angelmanufaktur (DAM) oder shimano
Da gibt es vielleicht 4 firmen die rollen zusammenbasteln...
D.h. Eine Firma stellt 100 000 rollen in 6 Monaten her...
dann gehen 50 000 zu shimano, weitere 30 sind für daiwa, der rest geht dann zb. an cormoran, 3 verschieden aufkleber, drei verschiedene verpackungen, drei preise eine Rolle. Du kannst heute doch nur noch nach deinen persönlichen ansprüchen gehen, und beten das es klappt.
Bsp. Rolle 30 Euro keine freilaufbremse, spule aus kunststoff, 
       Heckbremse
       Rolle 60 Euro freilaufbremse, spule alu, frontbremse
       Rolle 100 euro Freilaufbremse, spulle alu, abwurfkante verzinkt usw.
da ist der Hersteller scheiß egal, ist doch eh das selbe...
bevor ich jetzt ärger bekomme, natürlich gibts auch Ausnahmen bsp penn, die dann auch in staaten gebaut werden, um mal bei den Rollen zu bleiben.
Und genauso verhält es sich doch auch bei ruten, taschen usw. Und das hat alles nichts mit dem angeln zu tun das ist Buisness. Wenn ich verkäufer bin, ist es mein Beruf zu verkaufen, also verkaufe ich, und ein verkäufer der dir seiner meinung nach eine gute rute zeigt die DU dir nicht leisten kannst, heißt nicht das es ein schlechter verkäufer ist oder die rute schlecht ist.#q


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Warum arten so Fragen eigentlich immer aus? Meinung sagen ist ja in ordnunng aber die jemand anderem noch aufzudrüccken muss doch nicht sein. Sagt was ihr denkt, erzählt was ihr benutzt und lasst anderen ihre meinung.


----------



## erT (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Fragt sich denn niemand, warum z.b. Shimano überhaupt einen guten Namen hat?
Sowas kommt doch nicht von ungefähr. Hersteller werden doch im Ursprung nur beliebt - und bekannt, wenn sie iwas besonders toll gemacht haben. Besser als andere.
Sofern sich eine solche Marke nun keine großen Patzer leistet, ist sie doch mit Recht gut und im Zweifel einer Anderen vorzuziehen.
Wenn ich z.b. eine Rollenauslage begrabbel, dann würde ich in diesem Moment mit Sicherheit einige Rollen als solide und tauglich bezeichnen, die mir nach ner Woche am Wasser aber dann wackeln und alles andere als stabil begegnen.
Schlimm ist es nur, wenn einige Firmen dann meinen sich alles erlauben zu können und mit >1000% Gewinnspanne kalkulieren. (Die genannten 'Korken' z.b.)
Sorgfalt bei Materialauswahl (viel vorangegangene Forschung, Tests und Versuche), enge Fertigungstoleranzen (besonders wichtig für Langlebigkeit) und durchdachte Konstruktion mit evtl. innovativer Austattung kosten nunmal Geld. Das ist dann bei einigen Herstellern, bzw. ihren Preisen Fehlanzeige.

PS: Dabei ist es übrigens egal, wo die Teile gebaut werden (@depasch). Auch deutsche, bzw. Amis können ******* zusammenbauen, wenn das nunmal ihr Auftrag ist!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Mal was ganz anderes.. wen geht es was an welche Marken ich wieso verwende und wieso sollte ich erklären müssen wieso ich eine 200€ Rolle auf meiner Barschflitsche hab? Wenn was nervt, dann nicht der Markenfetischismus, sondern die Leute, die ständig mit "Also MIR wär das viel zu teuer!" oder "Ach geh.. da würd es eine andere Rolle/Rute auch tun!" ankommen.
Haltet mich meinetwegen für ein arrogantes Ar******, aber ich kaufe mir das Tackle, das mir gefällt und meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Wieso? Weil ich damit lieber zum Angeln gehe und es mir leisten kann.


----------



## weserwaller (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> .....Wenn was nervt, dann nicht der Markenfetischismus, sondern die Leute, die ständig mit "Also MIR wär das viel zu teuer!" oder "Ach geh.. da würd es eine andere Rolle/Rute auch tun!" ankommen......
> 
> Haltet mich meinetwegen für ein arrogantes Ar******, aber ich kaufe mir das Tackle, das mir gefällt und meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Wieso? Weil ich damit lieber zum Angeln gehe und es mir leisten kann.




Das ist die ungeschmückte Wahrheit #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes.. wen geht es was an welche Marken ich wieso verwende und wieso sollte ich erklären müssen wieso ich eine 200€ Rolle auf meiner Barschflitsche hab? Wenn was nervt, dann nicht der Markenfetischismus, sondern die Leute, die ständig mit "Also MIR wär das viel zu teuer!" oder "Ach geh.. da würd es eine andere Rolle/Rute auch tun!" ankommen.
> Haltet mich meinetwegen für ein arrogantes Ar******, aber ich kaufe mir das Tackle, das mir gefällt und meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Wieso? Weil ich damit lieber zum Angeln gehe und es mir leisten kann.




Wenn man Geld hat wie Heu #6.

Wenn nicht schaut man man nach adäquatem Material.

. . . . und wird oft fündig . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Nabend,

Nicht jeder der hochwertiges Markenmaterial sein eigen nennt - pflegt damit seine Profilneurose.
Dieses Schubladendenken = Grundlage diesen Thread's , ist wie es scheint doch mehr als stark verbreitet...


----------



## sundown (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Ich kaufe mir meistens Produkte aus dem günstigen/mittelpreisigen Bereich. Meist hat man im Mittelfeld auch ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Viele stark beworbenen Produkte sind mir einfach auch zu teuer und ich möchte das Geld dafür nicht ausgeben.

Aber das ist ein sehr subjektives Thema und der Einzelne muss entscheiden, was für ihn funktioniert.

Bei hochpreisigem Markenmaterial muss man auch mal den Faktor der Zufriedenheit betrachten. Wenn jemand einfach Spaß an teurem Markengerät hat und es ihn glücklich macht: Was soll's? Dann ist eben die Zufriedenheit der Nutzen, ungeachtet dessen, das man ähnliche Artikel für weniger Geld bekommt.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Dieses Thema atmet mir zuviel von "Geiz ist geil" und "was ich mir nicht leisten kann/will, muss auch der Nachbar nicht haben" aus. Diesen muffigen Geruch mag ich nicht, auch wenn er mit noch so wortgewaltigen Argumenten parfümiert wird.

Wem tut es denn weh, wenn einer für tausende von Euros Zeug ans Wasser schleppt? Mir ist es jedenfalls so was von wurscht, mit was mein Nachbar angelt, so lange er sich anständig gegenüber den Fischen und der Natur verhält. Alles andere ist was für Kinder und Kleinbürger!#h


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Thema atmet mir zuviel von "Geiz ist geil" und "was ich mir nicht leisten kann/will, muss auch der Nachbar nicht haben" aus. Diesen muffigen Geruch mag ich nicht, auch wenn er mit noch so wortgewaltigen Argumenten parfümiert wird.
> 
> Wem tut es denn weh, wenn einer für tausende von Euros Zeug ans Wasser schleppt? Mir ist es jedenfalls so was von wurscht, mit was mein Nachbar angelt, so lange er sich anständig gegenüber den Fischen und der Natur verhält. Alles andere ist was für Kinder und Kleinbürger!#h


 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen#6#6#6#6#6.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tisie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Hi,



depasch schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich klar das es kaum noch einen Produzenten ausserhalb von Ostasien gibt???? egal ob deutsche angelmanufaktur (DAM) oder shimano
> Da gibt es vielleicht 4 firmen die rollen zusammenbasteln...
> D.h. Eine Firma stellt 100 000 rollen in 6 Monaten her...
> dann gehen 50 000 zu shimano, weitere 30 sind für daiwa ...


ich habe noch keine Shimano gesehen, die einer Daiwa auch nur ansatzweise ähnelt #d ... ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Behauptungen, wenn man keine konkreten Quellen kennt, die das zweifelsfrei belegen!

Made in "Fernost" muß nicht schlecht sein, wenn die Qualitätsanforderungen an und die Qualitätskontrolle beim Produzenten stimmen. Trotzdem gibt es genug negative Beispiele ... und nur mal so nebenbei: wenn auf einer Rolle "Made in Japan" steht, merkt man meist einen Unterschied, auch zu anderen Rollen des gleichen Herstellers, die z.B. in Malaysia produziert werden.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## KHof (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Andal, du hast Recht.
Das ist der Grund warum ich nicht an Markenfetischismus hier glaube, sondern eher an das Gegenteil.

Klaus


----------



## Boendall (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismuß überhand ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So machts mein Hund auch!
> |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Lässt sich aber auch nix einreden, was ihm nicht schmeckt :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wem tut es denn weh, wenn einer für tausende von Euros Zeug ans Wasser schleppt? *Mir ist es jedenfalls so was von wurscht, mit was mein Nachbar angelt*, so lange er sich anständig gegenüber den Fischen und der Natur verhält. Alles andere ist was für Kinder und Kleinbürger!#h


Richtig, für mich wird ein Angler nicht an der Qualität, bzw. am Preis seiner Ausrüstung gemessen, sondern an dem was er fängt! #6


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Falsch. Er wird daran gemessen, wie er sich benimmt! Viel fangen kann auch einer, der Laichfische reisst...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Angeln ist eben so viel mehr als Fische fangen... :l


Jeder sollte das so handhaben wie es der eigene Geldbeutel, das eigene Wertesystem und die persönliche Situation zulassen.

Und das selbe sollte man auch anderen zugestehen, dann haben wir alle einfach Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## Röhrich (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Mir sind die Firmenlogos völlig egal. Mal kaufe ich "teuer" - weil´s gut in der Hand liegt und mich anspricht, mal kaufe ich "billig" - weil es mir gefällt. Mir ist es dermaßen egal, was der Angelkollege nebenan von meinem Zeug hält... Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt! 
Auf meiner Rute darf schon mal "Tante Ulrikes Billigrute" und "Made in somwhere in Asia" stehen, wenn sie MIR gefällt!

Edit: Freunde, könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, was es mit diesen AFFEN auf sich hat? Sind mir schon mehrmals hier im Board aufgefallen...|bigeyes


----------



## Tisie (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Röhrich schrieb:


> Edit: Freunde, könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, was es mit diesen AFFEN auf sich hat?


Ist wahrscheinlich der Tackle-Affe auf der Schulter, der viel zu oft nach neuem High-End-Gerät schreit :q

Meine Einsperr-Versuche scheitern auch viel zu oft und wenn er lange genug ins Ohr flüstert ... |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Andal, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Sehr direkt, genau und schön pointiert.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

@Andal

Wirklich gut was Du zum Thema geschrieben hast!!


----------



## strawinski (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

ich würds auch nicht so eng sehen, der Fisch da unten weiß ja nix davon...manche Freaks brauchens halt andere stehen auf Qualität anderen reichen die noname und jeder fängt irgendwie...ist doch gut so


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



depasch schrieb:


> Da gibt es vielleicht 4 firmen die rollen zusammenbasteln...


 
Mir fallen im Moment sogar nur 3 Rollenhersteller ein...|kopfkrat
Shimano, Daiwa und Okuma.
Wobei Okuma eindeutig die meisten baut.....


----------



## Röhrich (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wobei Okuma eindeutig die meisten baut.....


 
Nicht Ryobi? Habe da mal was von gelesen, dass Ryobi der grösste Hersteller sein soll - naja, verlässliche Zahlen kriegt man eh nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*



Röhrich schrieb:


> Nicht Ryobi? Habe da mal was von gelesen, dass Ryobi der grösste Hersteller sein soll - naja, verlässliche Zahlen kriegt man eh nicht...




Gut aufgepasst.#6

Und mit Penn(abwohl auch in Fernost) sind es schon fünfe . .  



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nimmt der Markenfetischismus überhand ?*

Hallo,

die Frage ist doch auch, wie man zum Angeln steht. Für den einen ist es DAS Hobby, für den anderen nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung von mehreren. Gutes Beispiel mein Kumpel, er angelt seit seiner Kindheit und hat mich vor vier Jahren auch zum Angeln gebracht. Für mich ist es inzwischen mein liebstes und nahezu einziges Hobby geworden. Ich hab mir inzwischen viel anglerisches Wissen angeeignet und auch einiges an  Tackle, aber alles so mittleres Preissegment und verschiedene Marken. Er belächelt mich, weil ich inzwischen meine vierte Spinnrute gekauft habe und meine elfte insgesamt. Er versteht nicht, wozu man eine Dropshot, eine Vertikal, ne leichte und ne schwere Spinnrute braucht. Er deckt sein gesamtes Angeln mit zwei 3,00 m Teleskopruten ab, WG + 180g. Da geht es den einen Tag mit Mais und Futterspirale auf Karpfen und am nächsten Tag wird an die 30er Mono ein Stahlvorfach geknüpft und dann angeln wir vom Boot aus auf Barsche. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich fällt auch unsere Fangstatistik aus:q. Klar weiß er dass es mit ner passenden Spinncombo leichter geht und viel mehr Spass macht, aber er ist eben nicht bereit Geld dafür auszugeben..Genauso winkt er ab, wenn ich ihm vom modernen Karpfenangeln mit Festblei und Haarmontage erzähle. Ich aber fange meine Karpfen, er hatte seit langem keinen mehr..
Solange gewisse Grundregeln ( z.B. Stahlvorfach beim Hechtangeln, vernünftige Qualität bei Vorfächern) beachtet werden und somit nicht riskiert wird, dass Fische abreissen und evtl. verenden, akzeptiere ich so eine Geiz ist Geil- Mentalität.
Und wenn jemand seine gesamte Kohle für Marken-Ausrüstung ausgibt, ist es doch auch okay, wenn es ihn glücklich macht..
Sorry, wenn mein Posting ein wenig offtopic ist aber mir kam das in den Sinn, als ich den Thread durchgelesen habe.

Gruß Blaubarschbube


----------

